# OFFICIAL SBDC027 Limited Edition Sumo Thread



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

After some anxious days with what was obviously a shipping mixup with Canada Post, my new Sumo LE has landed. I am absolutely blown away by the design and quality of the watch. My expectations were high, but this incredible watch takes it to a whole new level. Amazing, sensational, stunning. Sizing still to be done, but I know already that even at 45mm it is absolutely perfect for my 7 3/8 wrist. Any anxiety over the 20mm lug width is also long gone. The bracelet suits the watch and is elegant and well-finished. All the alignments are perfect and the sapphire crystal is a fantastic upgrade on the original model. The bezel is truly stunning. I can confirm that the numbers/markers are not raised as was reported on another forum. I do not believe it is lacquer (though not certain), so we will have to await word on what material it is and how it is finished. It is glossy and spectacular. The revised font is also very stylish. All works to add a serious touch of refinement over the original. I am blown away and thrilled by this acquisition and so glad I took the plunge when high quality photos were still not available. If you're on the fence - don't be. Get it and have no regrets. It really is that nice. While I know it is a cliche, to suggest that photos don't do the watch justice is emphatically true. You gotta see this thing in person. Did I mention that the lume is nuclear? Wow!! |>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

...and no import fees!!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Congrats, that looks great! Love the dial, bezel, and hands and actually always really liked the Sumo case too, but it's just a bit too big for me or I'd have grabbed one of these.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

sorry not for me I still prefer the old one, the hands are boring and the X on the dial unecessary though the shappire is a nice upgrade


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Casanova Jr. said:


> sorry not for me I still prefer the old one, the hands are boring and the X on the dial unecessary though the shappire is a nice upgrade


lol, the X on the dial. You guys crack me up.

I try to imagine how such hysterics would translate to typical personal lives, and I can't even imagine. It must be a scary world.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks great! I guess CP finally pulled their heads out, eh?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> lol, the X on the dial. You guys crack me up.
> 
> I try to imagine how such hysterics would translate to typical personal lives, and I can't even imagine. It must be a scary world.


I like the 'X'. Not obtrusive or cheap in any way at all. The word distinctive comes to mind.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> I like the 'X'. Not obtrusive or cheap in any way at all. The word distinctive comes to mind.


I like the 'X' on the dials of the new Prospex models. Makes them look more 'professional' somehow. Looks great. Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Glad it finally showed up. I will add some pictures to this thread in a few days.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks like Seiko beat me to the 62mas homage dial. I like it.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> lol, the X on the dial. You guys crack me up.
> 
> I try to imagine how such hysterics would translate to typical personal lives, and I can't even imagine. It must be a scary world.


For real. It's like not buying a car because you don't like the radio antenna.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Me likey a lot, and again pure torture, and great photos! |> To say I'm restraining myself from jumping in right now is an understatement.:think:


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Radar, glad you LE Sumo finally arrives. It does look great. I think I still prefer the "standard" version, but the more I see of this one, the more I like it. Enjoy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I ordered one.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> lol, the X on the dial. You guys crack me up.
> 
> I try to imagine how such hysterics would translate to typical personal lives, and I can't even imagine. It must be a scary world.


 I just prefer less clutterd dials, to me less is more I do not understand why there is always the need to reply back to personal taste comments... I found your comment unncessary and provocative


----------



## mato123 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks great, really hard to find anything not to like on this watch. I don't mind X on the dial at all. When I saw the first official Seiko pictures I wished the hour hand was bit bolder (wider) - for easier recognition from the minute hand (especially in dark). But in real life it looks good. Enjoy...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Casanova Jr. said:


> I just prefer less clutterd dials, to me less is more I do not understand why there is always the need to reply back to personal taste comments... I found your comment unncessary and provocative


Honestly, in "person" you barely see the X. Seeing it in photos that represent significant zoom and a more realistic view are entirely different. The dial doesn't look the least bit cluttered at all.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

A few more pics.

































Here's a closeup of the bezel coating. I am revising my assessment. It certainly looks like it is lacquered. The number and markers here look translucent. Seen from a normal viewing distance it does not. Exactly the same effect as my SBDM013 and I presume the MM300. Gorgeous work on the bezel without doubt.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

As a self professed hater of the Sumo, I have to say I'm impressed by this one.
They have got rid of everything that I hated about the sumo and improved upon the things that were good.
That X is a big improvement on the 5 shield.

Cassinova - I'm guessing people would be more receptive about your opinion being shared if the OP had titled his post "Tell me your thoughts about the new sumo????"
The OP is clearly happy with his watch and wanted to share, criticism on a "new watch review" post isn't always appreciated by all.

Great looking watch, have to come up with a better nick name because that watch is no sumo.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I don't know if Seiko is paying closer attention because these are LE, if a process has been improved, or if we're just lucky so far, but I don't see any misaligned chapter rings.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Like everythig but the skinny stick hands


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The alignments on mine are perfect. I suspect they made some adjustments and upped their attention to detail - especially for what is going to be a collectible piece.

Matt - it is outstanding. The words "refined", "classic", and "elegant" are what come to mind for me. If someone can pull off the size, it should be a serious consideration. I am amazed at just how well it wears for a large watch. Low slung and curvaceous lugs to thank.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Bigjamesdean said:


> Like everythig but the skinny stick hands


Hands don't look under-sized in the steel, BJD. Certainly a bit smaller and certainly simpler in design than the originals.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



59yukon01 said:


> Me likey a lot, and again pure torture, and great photos! |> To say I'm restraining myself from jumping in right now is an understatement.:think:


Jump, dude, jump! :-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

FWIW - having the watch in hand now and knowing how desirable/collectible it is going to be I would pay MSRP. I would not have said that prior to seeing it in hand.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Man... that is a cool watch! Congrats to all those who jumped on that one! Here's a pic I'm borrowing from Radar1, posted on the New Sumo thread:









Worth a thousand words.... 

The only thing I'm on the fence with are the "skinny hands", the older version appears more symmetrical to the overall design. I prefer the stylistic elements of the older model, and of course I'm biased, I fell in love with that watch long before I purchased my black Sumo last February. BUT, that being said, I think the new LE Sumo we have here is an incredibly good looking watch, and I'd put it head and shoulders above any other watches out there of similar price (and dare I say above). Sumo still reigns supreme! :-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I agree the hands are a little bit skinny, but they match the theme.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> I agree the hands are a little bit skinny, but they match the theme.


That's the key - symmetry and scale with the hour markers (which they nailed, IMO). And someone could always switch out for the old handset. Just not sure how that would look with the other changes.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Last one (for today), guys. :-!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

There is a reason for the "skinny" hands. 1965 62mas.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Hey Radar, is the sapphire crystal flat or slightly domed? I can't tell from the first pics you posted.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks to be a great improve on the earlier models. Kinda makes me wonder if the MM is worth the leap.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Yeah, I remember the conversation of the throwback to that design in the original thread of the New Sumo. I really like the overhanging hands of that model!









I think the hands suit the dial perfectly, like Radar said, my saying they're "skinny" refers to the watch as a whole (including the case). The Sumo's case is big and beautiful [insert "how I like my ___" joke here], which is why the other classic Sumo elements that most people hate (big hands, big cartoonish font, etc.) look very symmetrical and good IMO. In fact I remember commenting that the chosen dial and hands for the LE Sumo would have also been a superb choice for the SKX007 case with a 6R15 engine. It's not a huge hang-up for me, just my humble opinion. I hope I'm not sh*tting in anyone's cereal by saying so either, like I said that LE Sumo is a real looker. :-d If I were in the situation to purchase a Sumo right now I'd be in for a really tough choice.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I don't think they could have gone wrong with this dial, movement and hand set in a SKX case at all. I actually wondered what made them choose the Sumo and not a SKX.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Casanova Jr. said:


> I just prefer less clutterd dials, to me less is more I do not understand why there is always the need to reply back to personal taste comments... I found your comment unncessary and provocative


Well the Prospex X comments seem silly to me. Unnecessary? OK.

Provocative though? That's hot.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> I don't think they could have gone wrong with this dial, movement and hand set in a SKX case at all. I actually wondered what made them choose the Sumo and not a SKX.


If that thing was in an SKX case, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



SchrodingersCat said:


> Hey Radar, is the sapphire crystal flat or slightly domed? I can't tell from the first pics you posted.


It is raised very slightly above the bezel, and flat. I'll try to catch it in a pic today.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



SchrodingersCat said:


> Hey Radar, is the sapphire crystal flat or slightly domed? I can't tell from the first pics you posted.


Crappy cell pic, but should convey the design.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

+4 over the first day.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



jbreuckm said:


> For real. It's like not buying a car because you don't like the radio antenna.


More like not buying a car because they decided to put a huge X on the hood. I would have preferred a less cluttered look as well. Still, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> +4 over the first day.


Ooh I'm jealous. I wish all my watches were slightly fast.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The "X" is tiny and barely noticeable irl,
plus it perfectly matches the scale and shape of the hands and markers.

The hands are "skinny" but again irl they feel perfectly matched to the dial and markers.

edit: oh and mine is at about +6 for the day, but i noticed that 4 of that was from laying it flat overnight.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> The "X" is tiny and barely noticeable irl,
> plus it perfectly matches the scale and shape of the hands and markers.
> 
> The hands are "skinny" but again irl they feel perfectly matched to the dial and markers.


Spot on assessment, Millbarge. I actually think the X looks great. I was somewhat ambivalent a day ago, now it is actually becoming a positive for me. Certainly nothing that would ever dictate whether or not I bought this collectible commemorative piece. Just too many other great things going on with the design and build. And obviously it both symbolises Prospex and adds further distinction from the originals. |>

This is what I see from my perch. Not exactly huge, garish, or distasteful in any way. My inbound SRP637 will also have it and I will have no sleepless nights or anxiety over that X either.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Radar1. Watch is freaking awesome  I got to get myself one


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks great. Sapphire is a big plus.

Still holding out for a Sumo with 22mm lugs. ;-)


----------



## Mister White (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Beautiful. The sumo is a beauty anyway but this dial and hands combo make this LE mouth-wateringly close to perfection.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



dondi said:


> Thanks for sharing Radar1. Watch is freaking awesome  I got to get myself one


Check your PM! |>


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Check your PM! |>


Now you guys have me eying the piggy bank. I have looked around, seems $620-$640 is best price I can find?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Now you guys have me eying the piggy bank. I have looked around, seems $620-$640 is best price I can find?


Two places had it for around $510 last week, but have since sold out or raised their prices to around $625. Still a solid buy in my opinion. I bought mine from Nagata Jewelers on Global Rakuten. I got the last one at $510, but they now show having a few more at the higher price.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Two places had it for around $510 last week, but have since sold out or raised their prices to around $625. Still a solid buy in my opinion. I bought mine from Nagata Jewelers on Global Rakuten. I got the last one at $510, but they now show having a few more at the higher price.


Damn, can't believe I missed that deal


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks for sharing your photos . They are really helpful in showing what this fantastic looking watch really looks like.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I am now at +7 seconds over the first 55 hours. Impressive time-keeping to say the least.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



liwang22 said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos . They are really helpful in showing what this fantastic looking watch really looks like.


+1. Great pics. Having 2 Gen I's I probably won't be jumping, but Seiko should use your pics in ads!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Outlawyer said:


> +1. Great pics. Having 2 Gen I's I probably won't be jumping, but Seiko should use your pics in ads!


Thanks! They sell all these beautiful watches and yet their "marketing" photos are so weak. Guess they have enough exposure without providing nicer pics. |>


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I like it, but I prefer the dial text on the original. Same with the indices and bezel number font. I really like it, but not enough to let this one go:










Who knows, tastes change and one might make it into my collection at some point.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



cheapie said:


> I like it, but I prefer the dial text on the original. Same with the indices and bezel number font. I really like it, but not enough to let this one go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think they are different enough to justify both...
i know i plan to get the blumo, probably tomorrow when the new Rakuten Coupon comes out.


----------



## Lomaing 103 st (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Great watch!! I really like it! I owned a sbdc001 some time, and I would gladly own this 027... !!


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The more I look at this the more amazing I think it looks. Congratulations on a beautiful and truly unique piece!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Just got back from a weekend of driving up the coast on Hwy 1.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Just got back from a weekend of driving up the coast on Hwy 1.


Very nice! When did it land?

I wore mine this afternoon at an Ottawa 67's hockey game. Caught a couple of "casual observers" staring at it a couple of times. lol. This is truly a watch that has to be seen in person. |>


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Very nice! When did it land?
> 
> I wore mine this afternoon at an Ottawa 67's hockey game. Caught a couple of "casual observers" staring at it a couple of times. lol. This is truly a watch that has to be seen in person. |>


Came on Friday but have been disconnected all weekend. It really is an awesome watch.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Came on Friday but have been disconnected all weekend. It really is an awesome watch.


Congrats. Truly an exceptional piece that Seiko absolutely nailed.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks great! Much better in these pics than the Seiko stock pics. I still prefer the first gen look, but this new style is growing on me and is by no means a deal breaker. Just glad they didn't add a cyclops!


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Congrats. Truly an exceptional piece that Seiko absolutely nailed.
> 
> View attachment 2821290


Great photo! Looking forward to getting mine. It is the photos WUS members posted that sold the watch, the Seiko marketing photos were terrible.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The watch looks really great. It's amazing how much better Seikos usually look irl compared to their stock photos. Every complaint I had about the Sumo has been addressed with the 027, and even at full retail it seems like a good deal.

If only I had larger wrists, it would be mine...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



GregoryD said:


> The watch looks really great. It's amazing how much better Seikos usually look irl compared to their stock photos. Every complaint I had about the Sumo has been addressed with the 027, and even at full retail it seems like a good deal.
> 
> If only I had larger wrists, it would be mine...


What size wrist are we dealing with here? It wears incredibly well for a watch with larger case dimensions.


----------



## mato123 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Hi Radar, how would you compare 027 to Shogun? I'm still back and forth between these two.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



mato123 said:


> Hi Radar, how would you compare 027 to Shogun? I'm still back and forth between these two.


That's a tough one. I am going to take the "easy" way out on this one and call them pretty much equal. Having said that, this one has sapphire and matches the Shogun with Diashield (though no Ti). It is limited production and has a vastly more substantial feel (SS vs Ti). Both have beautiful casework, but this one adds that unique partial shroud element. Movement the same. Like the 22mm lug width on the Shogun, but I now believe people when they insist that 20mm works well on the Sumo - perhaps highlighting the great case. There is a lot more flexibility in the Sumo bracelet - the Shogun's is limited in that regard. The Shogun will be more comfortable because of the weight. If I had them both side-by-side facing a decision to move one it would be tough, but I would keep the Sumo LE. When you factor that you will own one of 2000 sold worldwide and it is cheaper, it just seals the deal for me. Sumo LE at the line, but just barely.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Seiko comes out with this watch as a regular model. It's hard to imagine how they would scale it down to be at the current Sumo price point.

Regardless, I have one these coming so I don't have to worry about it. I'm just curious to see what happens next for the standard Sumo.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Seiko comes out with this watch as a regular model. It's hard to imagine how they would scale it down to be at the current Sumo price point.
> 
> Regardless, I have one these coming so I don't have to worry about it. I'm just curious to see what happens next for the standard Sumo.


The refinements on this watch definitely kick it up a notch, but the standard Sumo is still awesome.


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

TBH the regular Sumo looks really cartoonish in front of the beautifully refined work of art that is the LE.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Here is my son's #1922 to be given to him on his 18th birthday. 















Awesome watch for the $$$.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if Seiko comes out with this watch as a regular model. It's hard to imagine how they would scale it down to be at the current Sumo price point.
> 
> Regardless, I have one these coming so I don't have to worry about it. I'm just curious to see what happens next for the standard Sumo.


I am not sure they could do that given that it has been marketed (and priced) as an LE of 2000 pieces. There would understandably be an uproar if it was then mass produced. They could certainly tweak the existing Sumo with sapphire and a toned down bezel treatment.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



P415B said:


> Here is my son's #1922 to be given to him on his 18th birthday.
> View attachment 2827802
> 
> View attachment 2827818
> ...


Great pics, and sentiment. I have two small boys and chances are they will be warring over what's in my watch case at some point. I suspect this very special Sumo will be in the mix. Congrats on a great pick-up. |>


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Great pics, and sentiment. I have two small boys and chances are they will be warring over what's in my watch case at some point. I suspect this very special Sumo will be in the mix. Congrats on a great pick-up. |>


Thanks Radar1. GL on your kids warring over your collection. My 4 year old daughter already called dibs on my C. WARD GMT Trident C60.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Bury me with my watches!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Great pics, and sentiment. I have two small boys and chances are they will be warring over what's in my watch case at some point. I suspect this very special Sumo will be in the mix. Congrats on a great pick-up. |>


This guy looks like he is taking possession of the Seiko already.  My 10 month old granddaughter loves my dive watches, especially when I move the bezels.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

My 027 hasn't come of my wrist in 4 days. I think I may have to sell some watches. I like this one THAT much.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Has anyone gotten round to trying it on a NATO/Zulu or rubber?

Mine ships tomorrow so I may order some straps for it. I am considering MM300 rubber and on the NATO front black, grey and Bond. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Has anyone gotten round to trying it on a NATO/Zulu or rubber?
> 
> Mine ships tomorrow so I may order some straps for it. I am considering MM300 rubber and on the NATO front black, grey and Bond. Decisions, decisions...


Bracelet only for me but I would think it could work well on rubber. Not too sure about Nato - watch head is heavy and substantial.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Has anyone gotten round to trying it on a NATO/Zulu or rubber?
> 
> Mine ships tomorrow so I may order some straps for it. I am considering MM300 rubber and on the NATO front black, grey and Bond. Decisions, decisions...


I want to qualify my statement by saying I have Iso straps that I love on certain watches, and I have NATO straps that I love on certain watches. In fact, I only wear my spring drive Tuna on NATO.

That said, I don't think the Sumo looks right on either one, nor is it particularly comfortable with either. The case and lugs are pretty long on the Sumo. The NATO just feels weird to me. The Iso leaves a huge gap and gives it a strange mix of sporting themes that just doesn't work for me.

Watches are all about opinion though. I'd keep looking for pics to help you decide.


----------



## stepover (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

As a blumo owner I have to say I'm really loving the pictures and most of all love the fact that the two watches (Sumo and the Sumo LE) are distinct enough that you're really comparing apples and oranges.

My reaction to the LE is that, like some others I would prefer a cleaner dial without the X (but this is being pedantic) but otherwise I love it - especially the bezel. Unfortunately even wearing small 45mm is way too big for my 7 inch wrist and so sadly I think about 30% of guys just won't be able to pull this watch off. A regular model at 42mm with the new bezel and sapphire would be killer though.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> What size wrist are we dealing with here? It wears incredibly well for a watch with larger case dimensions.


My wrist is about 6.5". I know from experience that I wouldn't be comfortable with the Sumo, but I also know that it wears well for a big watch. I am really enjoying the pictures, though, it looks dynamite. One of Seiko's better recent offerings, imo.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



stepover said:


> As a blumo owner I have to say I'm really loving the pictures and most of all love the fact that the two watches (Sumo and the Sumo LE) are distinct enough that you're really comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> My reaction to the LE is that, like some others I would prefer a cleaner dial without the X (but this is being pedantic) but otherwise I love it - especially the bezel. Unfortunately even wearing small 45mm is way too big for my 7 inch wrist and so sadly I think about 30% of guys just won't be able to pull this watch off. A regular model at 42mm with the new bezel and sapphire would be killer though.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the Blumo and the Sumo LE cases exactly the same? I would think that if you can pull off a Blumo, you can pull off the Sumo LE.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Has anyone gotten round to trying it on a NATO/Zulu or rubber?
> 
> Mine ships tomorrow so I may order some straps for it. I am considering MM300 rubber and on the NATO front black, grey and Bond. Decisions, decisions...


My 027 is currently in customs limbo...o|

This Blumo on a heavy gray Dagaz Nato was one of my favorite combos, ought to look good on the LE also IMO....


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



BDC said:


> My 027 is currently in customs limbo...o|


Mine too! It's been stuck in ISC Chicago since January 29.

Brutal, isn't it?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



jbreuckm said:


> Mine too! It's been stuck in ISC Chicago since January 29.
> 
> Brutal, isn't it?


You got me beat by a day... Chicago as well...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



stepover said:


> As a blumo owner I have to say I'm really loving the pictures and most of all love the fact that the two watches (Sumo and the Sumo LE) are distinct enough that you're really comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> My reaction to the LE is that, like some others I would prefer a cleaner dial without the X (but this is being pedantic) but otherwise I love it - especially the bezel. Unfortunately even wearing small 45mm is way too big for my 7 inch wrist and so sadly I think about 30% of guys just won't be able to pull this watch off. A regular model at 42mm with the new bezel and sapphire would be killer though.


My wrist is 7 3/8" (maybe 7 1/4" if my wife forgets to feed me). No issue with this watch at all in that regard.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



BDC said:


> You got me beat by a day... Chicago as well...


Who did you order from? I sourced mine from Chino.

I'm curious to see if there could be a problem with the seller's paperwork.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Rakuten seller, Nagata Jewelery. I think it's just random, I've had like 6 watches come this route in the last few months, most take 1-3 days for customs. I just had a SBDX012 just come through Chicago, and it doesn't even look to have gone through customs at all. It did say " processed though sort facility", but no mention of inbound/outbound into customs, etc. This is the longest so far for me though I think.

Hopefully there's not 2 Chi-town mailroom guys waking around with brand new Sumo's, haha...


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The thought of some dudes eating coneys wearing new Sumo's talking about Ditka has crossed my mind.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

These pics are making me really like this watch a lot more than I had previously. This thread is going to make me end up buying one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ViperGuy said:


> These pics are making me really like this watch a lot more than I had previously. This thread is going to make me end up buying one.


Resistance is futile!


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I've had mine for a day, and I like the old Sumo face/markers better. This watch is a little too serious looking to be fun. I like the finish on the LE much better, and the Dia hard coating gives the watch a very high end look, that you won't find on the first gen. Also, in direct sun, the face is a nice shade of dark brown(looks really nice).

Here's a crumby pic.;-)


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Has anyone gotten round to trying it on a NATO/Zulu or rubber?
> 
> Mine ships tomorrow so I may order some straps for it. I am considering MM300 rubber and on the NATO front black, grey and Bond. Decisions, decisions...


The MM300 rubber is what I'm also interested in. JoeTritium's pic above makes me think it could work....really well.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> I want to qualify my statement by saying I have Iso straps that I love on certain watches, and I have NATO straps that I love on certain watches. In fact, I only wear my spring drive Tuna on NATO.
> 
> That said, I don't think the Sumo looks right on either one, nor is it particularly comfortable with either. The case and lugs are pretty long on the Sumo. The NATO just feels weird to me. The Iso leaves a huge gap and gives it a strange mix of sporting themes that just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Watches are all about opinion though. I'd keep looking for pics to help you decide.


Robotaz --- Just curious, how does the Sumo wear in comparison to the Spring Drive Tuna. I was originally interested in the Tuna SBBN015...then found out about the SD Tuna SBDB009. As I was weighing the price/color/size, I came across the new monster tunas. Figuring I could "try out" the shrouded look and feel for a lot less outlay, as I was looking into a SRP637/639/641, I came across this thread. Once I saw the real life pics of the Sumo LE, it was so striking that I ordered one.

My Sumo is in the mail, but I'm still curious about the Tunas. May still go the SRP route because if rubber does not work well on the Sumo for me, then I'm still on the hunt for a more casual watch on rubber.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



mega said:


> Robotaz --- Just curious, how does the Sumo wear in comparison to the Spring Drive Tuna. I was originally interested in the Tuna SBBN015...then found out about the SD Tuna SBDB009. As I was weighing the price/color/size, I came across the new monster tunas. Figuring I could "try out" the shrouded look and feel for a lot less outlay, as I was looking into a SRP637/639/641, I came across this thread. Once I saw the real life pics of the Sumo LE, it was so striking that I ordered one.
> 
> My Sumo is in the mail, but I'm still curious about the Tunas. May still go the SRP route because if rubber does not work well on the Sumo for me, then I'm still on the hunt for a more casual watch on rubber.


The Sumo has a bigger footprint, but it's flatter.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

My gosh the watch is well excecuted. i can only drool for now


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I'm still waiting for my shipping notification. I am just hoping it does not look too big for my wrist. My wrist is 7 inches, about 2.8 inches on top.

The Dagaz rubber is only $20 dollars so I may just order a MM300 style strap when I get my shipping notification.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> I'm still waiting for my shipping notification. I am just hoping it does not look too big for my wrist. My wrist is 7 inches, about 2.8 inches on top.
> 
> The Dagaz rubber is only $20 dollars so I may just order a MM300 style strap when I get my shipping notification.


I think you will be fine with the size. It is pretty sleek and low slung. Mine is 180 gms with three links removed.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So this is a limited run of 2000 pieces right? So is there a serial number anywhere on the watch? How about LE or Limited Edition 50th anniversary anywhere?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> I'm still waiting for my shipping notification. I am just hoping it does not look too big for my wrist. My wrist is 7 inches, about 2.8 inches on top.
> 
> The Dagaz rubber is only $20 dollars so I may just order a MM300 style strap when I get my shipping notification.


I'm pretty sure you can pull it off.

Sorry, it's not a LE model, but this is how the Sumo wears on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Willmax said:


> So this is a limited run of 2000 pieces right? So is there a serial number anywhere on the watch? How about LE or Limited Edition 50th anniversary anywhere?


Yes, "Limited Edition" and the production #/2000 are stamped on the caseback. Mine is # 938.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Yes, "Limited Edition" and the production #/2000 are stamped on the caseback. Mine is # 938.
> 
> View attachment 2849114


Mines a 527.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Hiro, I am liking the MM300 rubber 

You guys are lucky, our customs are SLOW. I'll be lucky to have it sometime in the next few weeks. We had a postal strike last year, my NATOs took more than 2 months to get here.

Got the message that my watch is on the way, now the long wait starts...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#1613 reporting in 
no wrist shots yet, waiting for daylight tmr to resize etc and see if the endmill i have on my blumo will fit this.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

BDC - some great news (for me) - my watch cleared out of customs this morning at 8:34 am per USPS tracking. Not that I've had the tracking page open in a tab on my computer all day or anything...

If all goes well, I'm guessing that I should have the watch in hand on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine has been "origin post is preparing shipment", which is Japan obviously, for 4-5 days.

Since I know many instances of how horrific USPS tracking is, I'll have to assume it's through US customs and almost here.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Mine has been "origin post is preparing shipment", which is Japan obviously, for 4-5 days.
> 
> Since I know many instances of how horrific USPS tracking is, I'll have to assume it's through US customs and almost here.


If it's shipping EMS Japan you can try tracking it through the EMS website at: Express Mail Service (EMS) - Japan Post

4-5 days for origin post preparing shipment is a long time.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I am envious of how quickly you guys get your watches.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



jbreuckm said:


> BDC - some great news (for me) - my watch cleared out of customs this morning at 8:34 am per USPS tracking. Not that I've had the tracking page open in a tab on my computer all day or anything...
> 
> If all goes well, I'm guessing that I should have the watch in hand on Friday or Saturday.


I've only checked maybe 4 times this morning, hehe.. mine's still "inbound into customs"... I'm definitely paying for my last one flying through.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Yes, "Limited Edition" and the production #/2000 are stamped on the caseback. Mine is # 938.


I am so glad that they did not put LIMITED EDITION on the dial like they did with the other LE Sumo's.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Agreed. Much more tasteful to have it on the back.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is #1962, I would like to have my birth year #1971 though.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I ordered mine from Nagata yesterday afternoon, and I had the shipping notification this morning when I woke up. Hoping I'll have it in my hands early next week!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> I ordered mine from Nagata yesterday afternoon, and I had the shipping notification this morning when I woke up. Hoping I'll have it in my hands early next week!


Barring some epic fail by Canada Post *cough* *cough* you will!

Great decision too, John.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I saw it pop up up on a respected seller's site for the first time, and somehow I managed to click "buy" before I could debate it too much... Now it's sold out at the same seller, so I'm happy the lizard brain won on that one!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Final countdown, mine finally cleared customs early this afternoon. Possibly tomorrow, but should land no later than Friday.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Mine is #1962, I would like to have my birth year #1971 though.


Ha, I'm looking for '72. I'll let you know if I get '71.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



jbreuckm said:


> If it's shipping EMS Japan you can try tracking it through the EMS website at: Express Mail Service (EMS) - Japan Post
> 
> 4-5 days for origin post preparing shipment is a long time.


USPS tracking follows any EMS when it gets to the final distribution point overseas.

It's USPS tracking that is such a joke. It will just show up one day and I can check tracking and eight hours later it updates a week of activity. It's a joke.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Barring some epic fail by Canada Post *cough* *cough* you will!
> 
> Great decision too, John.


Hahaha thanks Don. I'll be crossing my fingers until then...they might be crossed for a while knowing CP.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

this may interest some of u, especially those who want to put it on an endmill.

anyway, first off the LE head itself weighs 99.7gms.
my blumo head weighs 93.1gms.

the extra weight i guess are due to the larger indices? or coating? which i cant seem to tell the difference if there is any coating or not compared to my blumo.

now back to the endmill.
it fits width wise, unlike previous complaints u hear about the endmill not fitting on more recent sumos.
BUT length wise, there is some play, and if you tug the bracelet, there is about a 1mm gap between endlink and case on both ends.
this is unlike my blumo from 2008 which fits perfectly both ways.









anyway, on the wrist its not really noticeable.
but it may bug some of you out there, just not me...yet.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Ha, I'm looking for '72. I'll let you know if I get '71.


Right on, I will scratch out the 6 and make it a 7 for you.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Everdying said:


> this may interest some of u, especially those who want to put it on an endmill.
> 
> anyway, first off the LE head itself weighs 99.7gms.
> my blumo head weighs 93.1gms.
> ...


I noticed the weight difference while wearing it. It is definitely heavier than my other Sumo's.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

could be due to sapphire vs hardlex?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

ah yea, forgot it had a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



rokphish said:


> could be due to sapphire vs hardlex?


Could be the sapphire.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

and here we go...


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Everdying said:


> and here we go...
> 
> View attachment 2857937


That looks fantastic! This is making the wait for mine all the more painful.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Everdying said:


> and here we go...
> 
> View attachment 2857937


Nice shot and bracelet. |>

Extra weight likely a combination of factors and maybe includes the bezel finishing as well as the other things mentioned already.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Well, this watch has won me over. Will be selling the Blumo and picking one of these up.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ViperGuy said:


> Well, this watch has won me over. Will be selling the Blumo and picking one of these up.


You will have no regrets. |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

My regret is not knowing about these early enough to grab one while under $600. Now seems they are $700-$800 as most places showing out of stock. Last two places I found that had them a little over $600 (Seiya & Chino) are out now.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



59yukon01 said:


> My regret is not knowing about these early enough to grab one while under $600. Now seems they are $700-$800 as most places showing out of stock. Last two places I found that had them a little over $600 (Seiya & Chino) are out now.


Well, I'm with you. I just checked and everyone is out of stock except for a couple of places and they're all asking near $800. Not wanting to pay that for the Sumo. I understand it's limited, but I don't want on that bad. I will keep my Blumo and do the mods to it I was going to do and be happy with it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine still says stuck in Japan. Two more days and it will be a week with no movement at all.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Mine still says stuck in Japan. Two more days and it will be a week with no movement at all.


From Chino? Which shipment method - EMS?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ViperGuy said:


> Well, I'm with you. I just checked and everyone is out of stock except for a couple of places and they're all asking near $800. Not wanting to pay that for the Sumo. I understand it's limited, but I don't want on that bad. I will keep my Blumo and do the mods to it I was going to do and be happy with it.


That's too bad (though yes, a modded Blumo is still a formidable watch). Nagata went from $510 when I bought mine to current $736. Supply and demand, though I am not sure why they discounted so heavily at the release. Hard to know what these will be worth in a few years' time. I might still pull the trigger at $700 and not feel ripped off in any way.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine weighs in at 193g with bracelet. My mm300 comes in at 210g. Not much of a difference.



Everdying said:


> this may interest some of u, especially those who want to put it on an endmill.
> 
> anyway, first off the LE head itself weighs 99.7gms.
> my blumo head weighs 93.1gms.
> ...


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Chino's been in and out daily, you just need to watch there site.



59yukon01 said:


> My regret is not knowing about these early enough to grab one while under $600. Now seems they are $700-$800 as most places showing out of stock. Last two places I found that had them a little over $600 (Seiya & Chino) are out now.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#1803 checking in!


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So who will be the lucky one to get 2000/2000?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ViperGuy said:


> Well, I'm with you. I just checked and everyone is out of stock except for a couple of places and they're all asking near $800. Not wanting to pay that for the Sumo. I understand it's limited, but I don't want on that bad. I will keep my Blumo and do the mods to it I was going to do and be happy with it.


There's a couple of Rakuten dealers selling for < $600....

Rakuten Global Market: sbdc027 - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



BDC said:


> There's a couple of Rakuten dealers selling for < $600....
> 
> Rakuten Global Market: sbdc027 - Watches - Lowest price


The two under 600 say Sold Out on the product page... Maybe they're in and out like Chino has been...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> Mine weighs in at 193g with bracelet. My mm300 comes in at 210g. Not much of a difference.


yea mine is at 175.7gm after resizing.
barely 2gm lighter than my PO8500.

what would've been a killer model - seeing that the shogun is basically discontinued - is a titanium sumo


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> From Chino? Which shipment method - EMS?


Yes, yes.


----------



## beelim69 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#1162 checking in from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Here are mine's.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Two. Smart investment. In hindsight I should have done the same when they were just over $500 USD.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Quick question, so this particular model is a "limited edition" model only? Any chance for it to be a standard model release in future? I've been out of touch Seiko stuff recently. I remembered a couple years ago there was a baby tuna LE, but there are regular edition models being sold as well, only difference was the color scheme (SRP453 variant iirc).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Still sitting in Japan... 

This is frustrating.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Still sitting in Japan...
> 
> This is frustrating.


Wow, sorry. I would be going nuts.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#0820/2000 has arrived in Detroit! This is a gorgeous watch. So glad I jumped on board.









_*Seeing as we have 2 feet of snow and it's 10 degrees outside, I declined to take an outside wrist shot. A desk portrait will have to do!_


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Roy87 said:


> Quick question, so this particular model is a "limited edition" model only? Any chance for it to be a standard model release in future? I've been out of touch Seiko stuff recently. I remembered a couple years ago there was a baby tuna LE, but there are regular edition models being sold as well, only difference was the color scheme (SRP453 variant iirc).


I doubt it, but you never know. I really hope they don't though. It would lose its "limited" ness.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Wow, sorry. I would be going nuts.


Actually, I just got an email from USPS saying it's finally in Chicago. I'm OK with taking a long time. I'm not OK with wondering if it's lost or destroyed.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Actually, I just got an email from USPS saying it's finally in Chicago. I'm OK with taking a long time. I'm not OK with wondering if it's lost or destroyed.


That's great news, and a major relief for you. Let us know when it finally lands.


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

My watch says it is still in Japan, but hopefully I will have it in my hands soon.

Curious, does the Diashield treatment make the stainless steel a bit shinier than normal? I have heard reports in this thread that indicate the opposite...


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Bought on Wednesday and it was delivered this morning at a friend's house in Japan! He will meet me here within a couple of weeks. can't wait!!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Definitely darker than a regular Sumo but I wouldn't say shinier. The original Sumo is a brighter steel than this Diashield Sumo.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

After a weeks vacation in Chicago customs, it landed in my PO box today.....


















And with a couple of its LE brothers....


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thumbs up to all you guys! Normally I'd say the hands are a bit slim but it matches the thin font on the bezel. That Sumo looks great :-!


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Still waiting for mine . On route , it's still in Japan by tracking . Keep posting the pics , the watch looks fantastic . Can't wait to get it on wrist .


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine got from Seiya to customs with lightning speed... Now the real waiting game is on... ;-)


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

It's poppo!

I always remember you because you showed the website with the best deals on JDM watches I've ever seen. And I remember your photos of the subways in Japan.

Congrats on the watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

To those who have received this model - does the chapter ring/dial/bezel all line up perfectly, or is it hit & miss like other Sumo's?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is dead nuts.



Hoppyjr said:


> To those who have received this model - does the chapter ring/dial/bezel all line up perfectly, or is it hit & miss like other Sumo's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Hoppyjr said:


> To those who have received this model - does the chapter ring/dial/bezel all line up perfectly, or is it hit & miss like other Sumo's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My chapter ring is perfect, the bezel insert is off by a hair, literally.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks guys. Anyone have a shot of the 027 on Isofrane yet?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> It's poppo!
> 
> I always remember you because you showed the website with the best deals on JDM watches I've ever seen. And I remember your photos of the subways in Japan.
> 
> Congrats on the watch.


He also got to tour Shizukuishi!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Domo said:


> He also got to tour Shizukuishi!


Yes! I knew there was something I was missing. Quite remarkable.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> It's poppo!
> 
> I always remember you because you showed the website with the best deals on JDM watches I've ever seen. And I remember your photos of the subways in Japan.
> 
> Congrats on the watch.


Thank you remember me. This watch has been sold out in Tokyo.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Hoppyjr said:


> To those who have received this model - does the chapter ring/dial/bezel all line up perfectly, or is it hit & miss like other Sumo's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine is perfect.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Hoppyjr said:


> To those who have received this model - does the chapter ring/dial/bezel all line up perfectly, or is it hit & miss like other Sumo's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine's dead on.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Here's some fresh material for today. Still can't believe how nice this is.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Here's some fresh material for today. Still can't believe how nice this is.
> 
> View attachment 2887161
> 
> ...


um yeah,
so i have that same keyboard and same color sweatshirt on...
how the hell you got into my lap to take this photo without me noticing i will never know.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Great model! Anyone have pic comparing size to SKX?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> um yeah,
> so i have that same keyboard and same color sweatshirt on...
> how the hell you got into my lap to take this photo without me noticing i will never know.


Ok, that's creeping me out! Is yours a Perixx keyboard?


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I wasn't planning on buying a watch as I was very happy with my Submariner Homage SKX007 but I've always had a liking to the MM300 and Sumo, the MM was out of my price range and Sumo had some attributes that didn't sit well with me.

Little did I know on one faithful evening that they would give birth to the most intriguing Seiko Prospex produced in awhile........

It's a Sumo but perfected. Possibly the best watch ever in this price range.

Thank you SeiyaJapan for the quick and speedy delivery. Only took 3 days from Japan to Vancouver, BC, Canada.


















OMG THE LUME!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Ok, that's creeping me out! Is yours a Perixx keyboard?


indeed


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



bos_dc2 said:


> Little did I know on one faithful evening that they would give birth to the most intriguing Seiko Prospex produced in awhile........
> 
> It's a Sumo but perfected. Possibly the best watch ever in this price range.


I know right? I haven't taken mine off in 8 days...that never happens with one watch.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

i really should have bought more than one.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> i really should have bought more than one.


I'm sure it will only go up in price, limited batch and no other model to compare to.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

anyone know where to still get one for $500?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> anyone know where to still get one for $500?


I think that ship has sailed. There may not been many left at all at this point. I am also kicking myself for not buying two.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



bos_dc2 said:


> *Possibly the best watch ever in this price range.*


I believe this could absolutely be true. I haven't had anything close at the price I paid. Remarkable, and destined to climb in both value and desirability. Congrats on your acquisition. |>


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> I think that ship has sailed. There may not been many left at all at this point. I am also kicking myself for not buying two.


i feel like i should have bought one to save and one to wear.


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The new Sumo LE looks awesome. 
Don't get me wrong - still loving my Blumo - but this new addition is mighty fine!
Lots of great pics from proud owners.
As to the new owner in Detroit - let's see a snow shot! It's not that bad out there - I had the grill going just two nights ago....


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



squash master said:


> I had the grill going just two nights ago....


For food or for heat?:-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> I believe this could absolutely be true. I haven't had anything close at the price I paid. Remarkable, and destined to climb in both value and desirability. Congrats on your acquisition. |>


I think the only watch that can give this watch a run for its money is the Halios Delfin. I own one and intend to flip the loser between the two.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> I think that ship has sailed. There may not been many left at all at this point. I am also kicking myself for not buying two.





Millbarge said:


> i feel like i should have bought one to save and one to wear.


Amen! Shoulda, woulda, coulda bought two, especially at the initial offering price!


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Wizard of Oz said:


> Here are mine's.
> View attachment 2872545


Looks like the right side has misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Alto458 said:


> Looks like the right side has misaligned chapter ring.


well its worthless then...
he should sell it to me for a "parts/repair" price

:-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Alto458 said:


> Looks like the right side has misaligned chapter ring.


Both do. They all do. It's a printing issue on the ring itself.

You can look at how both are not perfect and tell that either the top or bottom is going to be off.

You can't get freaked out about the chapter ring on a Seiko or you're going to be mad all the time. My Spring Drive SBDB009 is not even perfect. It's close, but the printing is just slightly asymmetric. It's past good enough for me.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Signing in # 1362 / 2000.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine finally cleared customs today (took 3 days) - hopefully will land @ home tomorrow. Can't wait!! These pics are making me drool&#8230;


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is now just sitting in Chicago for days and days. Thursday will make it two weeks, which is utterly freaking ridiculous.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is out for delivery right now! I should be able to post some pictures when I get home from work. I've missed my Blumo since I sold it, so this should fill the void quite nicely.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Just found this on W&W website:

worn&wound | Introducing the Seiko SBDC027 LE - worn&wound


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Today is the first full day I've had the 027 Sumo on my wrist. What a great watch. It's so solid and just has presence. It's also gained a total of 1 second over 10 hours of wear - by far the most accurate automatic I've had right out of the box. We'll see where it settles in at, but this is a promising beginning.

My bezel is slightly off alignment, however. I guess that's just part of the charm with Seiko divers these days.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#1951 arrived today, and it came with a $50 customs charge! GEE THANKS NAGATA&#8230; wish I had known about that before buying. Not sure why Seiya is able to ship without charges and they can't. Oh well. I'm happy w/ the watch though. The dial is gorgeous and the sapphire makes it look even better, a big improvement over the standard Sumo. Alignment on mine looks fine&#8230; bezel action is better than my regular Sumo, although there's more back-play on this one.

First pics&#8230; need to size it tonight:


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I just noticed something on mine: the end-links, they actually seem to be more solid than the previous end-links on my SBDC001, and they look better from the underside of the watch&#8230; BUT, unfortunately they're not as well fitting, and they have a bit of wiggle to them. Anyone else notice this? I was actually excited at first since they seemed better, but I'm not crazy about the wiggle-play on them :\


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

1067 checking in from Toronto. Got nailed with $145 in taxes and duty...worth it. More pics to come soon once I get it sized and have a chance to spend some time with it.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Pentameter said:


> #1951 arrived today, and it came with a $50 customs charge! GEE THANKS NAGATA&#8230; wish I had known about that before buying. Not sure why Seiya is able to ship without charges and they can't.


It's a random thing. It happened to me once when I bought a watch from Seiya.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> 1067 checking in from Toronto. Got nailed with $145 in taxes and duty...worth it. More pics to come soon once I get it sized and have a chance to spend some time with it.
> 
> View attachment 2912258


Congrats John. Looks great!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Ahhhhh mine is "delivered" but that means the shipping department here has it, and I won't get it til tomorrow.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Slonie said:


> Ahhhhh mine is "delivered" but that means the shipping department here has it, and I won't get it til tomorrow.


Do you live at work?


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Do you live at work?


Feels like it sometimes... :think:

(But seriously, it's more secure than having deliveries sent home, usually)


----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Really, am tempted to get one. But I just don't get why they haven't improved the clasp. A limited edition watch shouldn't have a clasp found on $150 watches.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The clasp works, I for one don't pay much attention to the clasp. A clasp would/will not be a factor in me buying a watch. How often does anyone ask to look at your clasp? Folks always ask me to show them the watch face, never had anyone look at the face, then ask to look at the clasp. I guess Seiko just figures the clasp is time proven, so why change it.



DiscipleofChronos said:


> Really, am tempted to get one. But I just don't get why they haven't improved the clasp. A limited edition watch shouldn't have a clasp found on $150 watches.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



DiscipleofChronos said:


> Really, am tempted to get one. But I just don't get why they haven't improved the clasp. A limited edition watch shouldn't have a clasp found on $150 watches.


That's kinda how I feel about Seiko's use of hardlex on its $400+ watches.

Honestly never been bothered by the Sumo clasp. You could always get a MM300 clasp and put it on there.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is in german customs since Friday and doesn't move. Hell, I want this watch now.....


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine is in the black hole that is South African customs/postal service


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I thought Canada Customs had it's issues. I feel for you guys. Mine spent 4 minutes in customs, but it seems like they spun the "Arbitrary Duty Fees Wheel" and landed on "Charge him a boatload"...oh well. Hopefully you'll fare better than me in that department.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> I thought Canada Customs had it's issues. I feel for you guys. Mine spent 4 minutes in customs, but it seems like they spun the "Arbitrary Duty Fees Wheel" and landed on "Charge him a boatload"...oh well. Hopefully you'll fare better than me in that department.


I know they are going to nail me, should be around 14% of what I paid. My watch left Japan on the 5th of Feb and was only scanned locally this afternoon. I may have it in a week's time, any sooner will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I don't think I have ever heard so many stories of watches getting held up for so long in various customs offices around the world. Why would this one? Just coincidence?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> I thought Canada Customs had it's issues. I feel for you guys. Mine spent 4 minutes in customs, but it seems like they spun the "Arbitrary Duty Fees Wheel" and landed on "Charge him a boatload"...oh well. Hopefully you'll fare better than me in that department.


Ouch! Reminds me of a Mitch Hedberg joke:

"I went to a pizzeria. The guy gave me the smallest slice possible. If the pizza was a pie chart with what would you do if you found a million dollars, he gave me the 'Donate it to charity' slice."


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> I don't think I have ever heard so many stories of watches getting held up for so long in various customs offices around the world. Why would this one? Just coincidence?


It's a conspiracy. Somewhere in Japanese customs is a WIS Sumo owner who thinks the LE Sumo sucks.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

This LE has been growing on me. I JUST got the blue sumo last week... Unfortunately I can't have both (per wife). Time to get creative!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> It's a conspiracy. Somewhere in Japanese customs is a WIS Sumo owner who thinks the LE Sumo sucks.


There is one in Chicago as well.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Quick wrist shot after having it sized this morning (damn pin/collar bracelet).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> Quick wrist shot after having it sized this morning (damn pin/collar bracelet).
> View attachment 2919130


Outstanding. And I completely concur on the pin/collar system. Very secure - once you are done sticking small screwdrivers into the ends of your fingers...


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Outstanding. And I completely concur on the pin/collar system. Very secure - once you are done sticking small screwdrivers into the ends of your fingers...


I don't even know if I am allowed to post the picture, but one of the pins slipped under my thumb when I was sizing it and went under my nail until it reached the end of the pin...needless to say that's when I gave up and took it to a guy under my office.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> I don't even know if I am allowed to post the picture, but one of the pins slipped under my thumb when I was sizing it and went under my nail until it reached the end of the pin...needless to say that's when I gave up and took it to a guy under my office.


Too much information! Looks like you got it cleaned up well. :-!


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Raym0016 said:


> This LE has been growing on me. I JUST got the blue sumo last week... Unfortunately I can't have both (per wife). Time to get creative!


New wife?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Honeymoon continues...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> New wife?


Answering to more than one wife would finish me off.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Congrats to all who have received them.

I'm considering getting one and swapping the dial and hands over to a Shogun.....


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats to all who have received them.
> 
> I'm considering getting one and swapping the dial and hands over to a Shogun.....


Ha! That would be a pretty fantastic watch, especially for the folks who couldn't decide between the two. I bet it would result in a lot of cringing from some corners of the community, though. I'd love to see a Shogun in person, it's next on the list if the Sumo doesn't fit me well...


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

No. 418 checking in. Less than a week from Seiya-san to S. Florida, and holding steady at +/- 1. My 6309-7049 is getting in on the 50th Anniversary!


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> New wife?


Not quite what I had in mind, I am hoping someone who has one likes a Blumo better


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

422 has arrived!









Of course, the strap hasn't been sized so it's just sitting on my wrist.
A size comparison to the one that started it all for me...









Looks great, can't wait to really wear it!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I started timing mine three days ago and it is running +/- 0 seconds. Much better accuracy than my other three 6R15's.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> I started timing mine three days ago and it is running +/- 0 seconds. Much better accuracy than my other three 6R15's.


Mine also seems VERY accurate. I set it to the atomic clock this morning and will update tomorrow&#8230;


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Obligatory lume shot:


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Chino-watch has them back in stock, at a slight markup. $668. Still worth it. I love Chino-watch, there sooooooooo good at what they do, by far the best JDM dealer on-line. Only downside is they don't carry every model.

SEIKO SBDC027


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> Chino-watch has them back in stock, at a slight markup. $668. Still worth it. I love Chino-watch, there sooooooooo good at what they do, by far the best JDM dealer on-line. Only downside is they don't carry every model.
> 
> SEIKO SBDC027


MSRP is 80,000 yen which currently equates to $670.00 USD, so they are right on the money with their price. Pardon the pun.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> MSRP is 80,000 yen which currently equates to $670.00 USD, so they are right on the money with their price. Pardon the pun.


I did not say they were high, just that they went up a little, as I bought mine for $628.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> Chino-watch has them back in stock, at a slight markup. $668. Still worth it. I love Chino-watch, there sooooooooo good at what they do, by far the best JDM dealer on-line. Only downside is they don't carry every model.
> 
> SEIKO SBDC027


If anyone is still on the fence I would suggest grabbing one at that price. Shipping is included as well.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

I got the $165 customs fee's to pay and debating if it's really worth it ... . The total will be $940 Cdn. .


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



grayhulk said:


> I got the $165 customs fee's to pay and debating if it's really worth it ... . The total will be $940 Cdn. .


At $675, doable...........at that price........not so much in my opinion. I am sure it is awesome in the flesh, just not sure it is that awesome.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



grayhulk said:


> I got the $165 customs fee's to pay and debating if it's really worth it ... . The total will be $940 Cdn. .


Ouch!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Super Congrats on a Stellar Acquisition !

I read about the New LTD Sumo a month ago and lost track ... No real pics at that time ...

Now after seeing these post and reading article on Worn and Wound ... Wow !

Can anyone please share where to purchase from a "Trusted Dealer" and how much should I expect to pay ? ... Shipped to the USA

Many Many Thanks to All !


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine just departed from the inward office of exchange. I think this is physically hurting at this stage lol.

Is the lume really as blue as it appears in the pics or is it green like the lume on a SKX? Either works for me, just curious.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Mine just departed from the inward office of exchange. I think this is physically hurting at this stage lol.
> 
> Is the lume really as blue as it appears in the pics or is it green like the lume on a SKX? Either works for me, just curious.


same green lume as seen on other seikos like monsters, skx and sumo.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Mine just departed from the inward office of exchange. I think this is physically hurting at this stage lol.
> 
> Is the lume really as blue as it appears in the pics or is it green like the lume on a SKX? Either works for me, just curious.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Definitely the standard Seiko green, for some reason my iPhone turned it that blue'ish tint everytime I took a picture of it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



johneh said:


> Definitely the standard Seiko green, for some reason my iPhone turned it that blue'ish tint everytime I took a picture of it.


My HTC M8 does the same. Must be a camera setting. Shame because I kinda like the bluish tint...


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> My HTC M8 does the same. Must be a camera setting. Shame because I kinda like the bluish tint...


As do I. I also find the blue lume tends to last longer as well, although it doesn't blow you away with that immediate nuclear glow at the begginning.

Side note: The SBDC027 has been on my wrist since yesterday morning, giving my Speedy 9300 a nice little break. I am loving this one.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine just left DHL customs (??) after 5 days just to be forwarded to real customs near my place. Well, next week I have it probably.....


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> My HTC M8 does the same. Must be a camera setting. Shame because I kinda like the bluish tint...


I like the blue too


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine just left Jamaica, NY. Wonder if the watch or the isofrane will get here first?


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks just like Citizen lume. Which is good.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I bought #755 from a U.S. seller on ebay. Originally bought an SKX173 which was defective, and then this fell into my lap.

Watch was expensive at $799 shipped, but ebay had a promo to get 4x bucks for a $65 return, and I used ebates to get back about $15. My total will be $720, which isn't terrible, but a lot more than the SKX I was buying as a cheap beater.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#331 finally got here. I worked 12 hours today staring at 340 mechanical drawings, so sized it and jumping into bed.

I forgot that Sumos fit better when I take a link out of the 6:00 side and put it on the other. It fits so much better. So, two links out of the 6:00 side, and one back into the other side. Fits like a glove.

Overall, it's impressive. A big step up over the norm in my opinion.


----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

It now seems that there are none available for less than $800. Hmm...at $500 it seemed like a steal, at $600 a bargain, at $700 a possible purchase, but $800? I'm not so sure.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

$800. is high, but they may go over $1k.



DiscipleofChronos said:


> It now seems that there are none available for less than $800. Hmm...at $500 it seemed like a steal, at $600 a bargain, at $700 a possible purchase, but $800? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> $800. is high, but they may go over $1k.


I really wish I would have bought more than one when I had the chance.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



DiscipleofChronos said:


> It now seems that there are none available for less than $800. Hmm...at $500 it seemed like a steal, at $600 a bargain, at $700 a possible purchase, but $800? I'm not so sure.


If you really like the watch, then I think it's well worth it. You really can't put a price on happiness, and this one makes me very happy.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I was annoyed at missing them when they were $530, now $630 and shipping does not seem too bad.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Somebody please put one on an Isofrane and take lots of photos.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine should be at the local post-office tomorrow or Saturday. Hoping I can intercept it!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thoughts on this watch...

I don't notice any gunmetal color to it. It looks just like a regular Sumo to my eye.

The bezel insert is glossy, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it's exquisite or anything like that. It does look really nice. The texture and appearance is just different, not better. The font is a whole other issue. I really like the font a lot. Way above the standard Sumo IMO.

The hands are a lot nice in the flesh than photos. I was really surprised. The angled edges on the hands seem to always reflect light perfectly with the markers. I'm really impressed in a positive way. Seiko nailed the vintage look, but upgraded and well thought-out.

The bracelet somehow just seems nicer. I can't really place it, but it feels better finished. It could be the Diashield, but it seems like the fit, finish, heft, etc. is a bump up.

Unlike many around WUS, I love the bezel and the bezel action. The lack of huge knobby grips keeps me from worrying that something would hit it and bump it backwards while relying on it.

I really like this watch. It's a homerun.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



DiscipleofChronos said:


> It now seems that there are none available for less than $800. Hmm...at $500 it seemed like a steal, at $600 a bargain, at $700 a possible purchase, but $800? I'm not so sure.


If you want one there is one on eBay for $802. If you got the 4x eBay bucks offer that'll get you about $65 to spend on eBay in April. If you use ebates you will also get 2% back on jewelry/watches, so another $15 back.

If you are interested in this one at all, jump quickly. There are only 2000 pieces, so not a lot of extras for resellers to flood the market with. This one will go for over $1000+ in a few months unless they release a non LE version that looks the same.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Rakuten Global Market: SBDC027


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Delivery update, expected today...


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks like mine was delivered. Only problem is it was signed for by the wife, uh-oh....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



rong338 said:


> Looks like mine was delivered. Only problem is it was signed for by the wife, uh-oh....


Remember: "It's just a Seiko"


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Remember: "It's just a Seiko"


YES! I went through a Seiko phase last year and purchased an SBDB005. "ANOTHER WATCH?" she said, to which I replied, "yeah, but it's just a Seiko!"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> YES! I went through a Seiko phase last year and purchased an SBDB005. "ANOTHER WATCH?" she said, to which I replied, "yeah, but it's just a Seiko!"


lol, same thing with my SBDB009.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> Rakuten Global Market: SBDC027


And of the three currently coming back, only the one from 3S is in stock...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Slonie said:


> And of the three currently coming back, only the one from 3S is in stock...


After receiving the watch, sizing it, and now wearing it today, I'd buy this one again, even at $800, in a heartbeat.

I paid about $620. This watch is way ahead of 1/3 the MM300. In fact, my biggest complaint for the MM has always been the small dial. Now that this Sumo is heavily upgraded, and in many ways resembles the MM, I feel like I've finally quenched the urge to buy another MM and face flipping it over the dial issue.

I don't remember ever having a watch that was more watch for the money. I certainly don't own one now that's more watch for the money.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*









My first automatic No. 0480. Now waiting for the isofrane.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> #331 finally got here. I worked 12 hours today staring at 340 mechanical drawings, so sized it and jumping into bed.
> 
> I forgot that Sumos fit better when I take a link out of the 6:00 side and put it on the other. It fits so much better. So, two links out of the 6:00 side, and one back into the other side. Fits like a glove.
> 
> Overall, it's impressive. A big step up over the norm in my opinion.


Congrats! Your patience has paid off. It's truly an outstanding piece (especially for the money) and I can say that I like it even more now than when it arrived - and that's a bold statement given how wowed I was when I first set eyes on it.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Everdying said:


> anyway, first off the LE head itself weighs 99.7gms.
> my blumo head weighs 93.1gms.
> 
> the extra weight i guess are due to the larger indices? or coating? which i cant seem to tell the difference if there is any coating or not compared to my blumo.


i earlier noted the different in weight could be due to sapphire, here's a shot comparing black sumo with original hardlex and orange sumo with sapphire (though, don't know which version of sapphire).


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine has been out for delivery the past 3 hours, the wait is torture!!!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#755.

The seller packaged it horribly, bulging box with virtually no protection. The watch was floating around inside the Seiko box all willy nilly.

But... it is GORGEOUS! Totally in love with this. People getting this for under $600 literally -stole- it from the seller, and I honestly feel like this one could carry a $1250 sticker price without anyone questioning it. Photos do not do this one any justice at all.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



rong338 said:


> My first automatic No. 0480. Now waiting for the isofrane.


Congrats! Looking forward your thoughts (and pics!) of the Sumo LE on isofrane. I'm looking for the right rubber strap on my Sumo LE. Was leaning toward the MM300 but not sure now.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> #755.
> 
> The seller packaged it horribly, bulging box with virtually no protection. The watch was floating around inside the Seiko box all willy nilly.
> 
> But... it is GORGEOUS! Totally in love with this. People getting this for under $600 literally -stole- it from the seller, and I honestly feel like this one could carry a $1250 sticker price without anyone questioning it. Photos do not do this one any justice at all.


Congrats! Totally agree. The Sumo LE continues to impress and hits well above its price point. For me, I think the hands and indices are what really set it apart, but the whole watch just works. This is my first Seiko diver, and I like it so much that I'm thinking of other divers (SBBN015 and/or SRP639) even though what I really need is a dress watch for work. However, I'm not sure if the Sumo LE is just special because of the price/quality ratio. Are there others out there, including the ones I mentioned, that invoke the same sense of "wow, this is a lot of watch for the $"?

Side note: if other Sumo LE owners had to choose between a SBBN015 or SRP639 (or other shrouded monster), which would you go for?


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



mega said:


> Side note: if other Sumo LE owners had to choose between a SBBN015 or SRP639 (or other shrouded monster), which would you go for?


As I've been fascinated by the "true" Tunas for a long time, it'd have to be a SBBN015, hands down. And if you have any regrets, pick up an original SXK779 Black Monster to go with it. 
Of course, if I didn't already have the SKX779 I'd probably be considering that shrouded monster as it's quite nice as well...


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

As divers go, I'd say the LE is very dressy/classy.



mega said:


> Congrats! Totally agree. The Sumo LE continues to impress and hits well above its price point. For me, I think the hands and indices are what really set it apart, but the whole watch just works. This is my first Seiko diver, and I like it so much that I'm thinking of other divers (SBBN015 and/or SRP639) even though what I really need is a dress watch for work. However, I'm not sure if the Sumo LE is just special because of the price/quality ratio. Are there others out there, including the ones I mentioned, that invoke the same sense of "wow, this is a lot of watch for the $"?
> 
> Side note: if other Sumo LE owners had to choose between a SBBN015 or SRP639 (or other shrouded monster), which would you go for?


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> As divers go, I'd say the LE is very dressy/classy.


I agree. It's just a tad too thick for fitting comfortably under a buttoned shirt cuff without having to manually adjust the cuff. Note that this could also just be my mind rationalizing picking up another watch.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



mega said:


> Congrats! Totally agree. The Sumo LE continues to impress and hits well above its price point. For me, I think the hands and indices are what really set it apart, but the whole watch just works. This is my first Seiko diver, and I like it so much that I'm thinking of other divers (SBBN015 and/or SRP639) even though what I really need is a dress watch for work. However, I'm not sure if the Sumo LE is just special because of the price/quality ratio. Are there others out there, including the ones I mentioned, that invoke the same sense of "wow, this is a lot of watch for the $"?
> 
> Side note: if other Sumo LE owners had to choose between a SBBN015 or SRP639 (or other shrouded monster), which would you go for?


I like the SRP639 A LOT and definitely want one, but if I had to choose one, I'd go w/ the LE.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I truly hate pin and collar bracelets. I'll post in the morning....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> I truly hate pin and collar bracelets. I'll post in the morning....


Stick the thick part of the pin in the bottom and push down. Then tap the collar down. Then push the collar on in.

You have to have a $10 watch tool set, at a minimum.


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

No.750 arrived today . Love it , much better in the steel photos don't do justice . Don't hesitate and pull the trigger on this one . Imported to the uk , I got hit with £98 charges . Picked it up for $620 but still feel the watch is a right bargin . Feel lucky to have it .


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> After receiving the watch, sizing it, and now wearing it today, I'd buy this one again, even at $800, in a heartbeat.
> 
> I paid about $620. This watch is way ahead of 1/3 the MM300. In fact, my biggest complaint for the MM has always been the small dial. Now that this Sumo is heavily upgraded, and in many ways resembles the MM, I feel like I've finally quenched the urge to buy another MM and face flipping it over the dial issue.
> 
> I don't remember ever having a watch that was more watch for the money. I certainly don't own one now that's more watch for the money.


THIS post made me pull the trigger. My wallet says thank you Robotaz.
I bought on rakuten (3s) last night. Maybe i'll get number 2000/2000...


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#515/2000
excellent for the price even at $750 + $150 of duty fees...


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

my guess is 701 or 702.



tiagu said:


> Maybe i'll get number 2000/2000...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

This Sumo looks fantastic dressed up.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> my guess is 701 or 702.


Duly noted


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So 3s is out of stock, wondering if they'll get anymore...besides scalpers on eBay anyone see one below 800?


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



up2nogood said:


> Looks to be a great improve on the earlier models. Kinda makes me wonder if the MM is worth the leap.


True ... I really wanted the MM300 but was not feeling the price , now with the a Sumo LE I have satisfied the Quench


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Found mine at Chino Watch two days ago for a Miracle price of $668 ... The Bay Seller was $802 now he is $849


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Governor said:


> Found mine at Chino Watch two days ago for a Miracle price of $668 ... The Bay Seller was $802 now he is $849


Damn....I might ask him if he's going to get anymore. I don't mind paying 800 for what looks like a stellar seiko I just would rather save 150 bucks.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Radar 1 thanks for the inspiration , pics and more .... It seems like you started the Sumo LE Revolution ! This watch is Stellar ... Really satisfied my need for a New MM 300 , Omega Sea-master and Submariner ....

Why ! when this fits the Bill ... Now I can focus on Vintage Divers that will increase in Value .... I just wish I knew about it on the presell and purchaseed 3-4



Radar1 said:


> After some anxious days with what was obviously a shipping mixup with Canada Post, my new Sumo LE has landed. I am absolutely blown away by the design and quality of the watch. My expectations were high, but this incredible watch takes it to a whole new level. Amazing, sensational, stunning. Sizing still to be done, but I know already that even at 45mm it is absolutely perfect for my 7 3/8 wrist. Any anxiety over the 20mm lug width is also long gone. The bracelet suits the watch and is elegant and well-finished. All the alignments are perfect and the sapphire crystal is a fantastic upgrade on the original model. The bezel is truly stunning. I can confirm that the numbers/markers are not raised as was reported on another forum. I do not believe it is lacquer (though not certain), so we will have to await word on what material it is and how it is finished. It is glossy and spectacular. The revised font is also very stylish. All works to add a serious touch of refinement over the original. I am blown away and thrilled by this acquisition and so glad I took the plunge when high quality photos were still not available. If you're on the fence - don't be. Get it and have no regrets. It really is that nice. While I know it is a cliche, to suggest that photos don't do the watch justice is emphatically true. You gotta see this thing in person. Did I mention that the lume is nuclear? Wow!! |>
> 
> View attachment 2778418
> 
> ...


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Jcp311 said:


> Damn....I might ask him if he's going to get anymore. I don't mind paying 800 for what looks like a stellar seiko I just would rather save 150 bucks.


Absolutely Jcp311, .... Stellar Seiko it is ! I have never been so excited about a watch acquisition ...

I look at the Boutiques, Major Swiss Divers , MM 300 and Vintage Inspired Tool Divers ...

The Sumo LE seems to encompass all genres ... It is amazing ... I just wished I knew about the presell , but on second thought even at $1k it is a bargain considering what is out there ... Seiko has crushed it !!! BAM !!!


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*










My two babies


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Stick the thick part of the pin in the bottom and push down. Then tap the collar down. Then push the collar on in.
> 
> You have to have a $10 watch tool set, at a minimum.


I managed to do it with a paperclip and a sharp pin. NO scratches on the bracelet either. I don't trust watch shops  Seems to be holding, but I should invest in a tool though.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

OK, number 572 checking in. Made it from Japan to South Africa in 9 days, which if you live here you would know is lightning quick. Customs stuck their hand deep into my back pocket, but I don't care, it was worth it.

Obligatory pic:









Thoughts:

I love the "retro" look of the watch. When I first saw the marketing pics I was not impressed at all, but seeing it in the flesh everything just tied together perfectly.

The good: 
-Lovely bezel. Seiko addressed my biggest gripe with the Sumo and that was the bezel font. Finger print magnet, but I am not in the habit of palming my watch cases 
-I love the idea of having a sapphire crystal, but to be honest I can't tell the difference between the sapphire and the hardlex on my SKX009
-Bezel action is pretty tight, no way you are accidentally bumping this and moving it.
-The X a lot of people complained about is barely noticeable and doesn't bother me at all.
-Crown winds very nicely and screws in smoothly and I like the fact that it is signed.
-Not a new feature, but the MM300 style second hand is lovely 
-Drilled lugs is a first for me

The bad:
-Lume is not applied perfectly to the indices, but I have seen this on a MM300 as well, so it is just one of those Seiko things
-My chapter ring is a little off, but only a fraction. This was one of my biggest concerns, but in this case barely noticeable.

The ugly:
-If I really have to nitpick, the clasp feels a little cheap for a watch this nice. I don't fear it failing or anything, but I have cheaper Seikos with much nicer clasps.

Overall I am very very happy. I was afraid the Sumo might be too big for my wrist, but I think I can get away with it?

Thanks again for everyone posting photos, it was the pics posted by WUS members that sold this watch to me


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> OK, number 572 checking in. Made it from Japan to South Africa in 9 days, which if you live here you would know is lightning quick. Customs stuck their hand deep into my back pocket, but I don't care, it was worth it.
> 
> Obligatory pic:
> 
> ...


Good to hear it arrived safely...
sorry to hear the chapter ring is off...
from the pic anyways the chapter ring looks good, so at least its not as bad as some.

I agree the clasp is a bit cheap for this level of watch, but its pretty standard for Seiko... in fact i am pretty sure its the same clasp as comes on the monster.

Oh and in my opinion it looks like a big watch on you, but in no way too big, i think it looks good.

Congrats


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

No 360 arrived, sized and on the wrist.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Millbarge said:


> Good to hear it arrived safely...
> sorry to hear the chapter ring is off...
> from the pic anyways the chapter ring looks good, so at least its not as bad as some.
> 
> ...


Thanks Millbarge, I am very relieved it made it here safely. The chapter ring on my 009 is also off a hair, but this isn't as bad as some pics I have seen online. Would have loved it if this watch had the same clasp as my quartz sportura chrono:









Happy to hear it doesn't look like the watch is wearing me! It seems one can get away with a diver looking a little bigger.

Still can't stop staring at this watch...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Wow. Those are sweet! Never cared too much for the regular Sumo but this checks all boxes for me. May have to bend my $600 limit rule 
Where you all buying yours from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



sriracha said:


> Wow. Those are sweet! Never cared too much for the regular Sumo but this checks all boxes for me. May have to bend my $600 limit rule
> Where you all buying yours from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine from Nagata jewelry.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



sriracha said:


> Wow. Those are sweet! Never cared too much for the regular Sumo but this checks all boxes for me. May have to bend my $600 limit rule
> Where you all buying yours from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like Rakuten is sold out now...
only ones i see are on Amazon and on Ebay.

Over $800 now for those ones though.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Got mine from Nagata jewelry.


Same here, but they may be sold out now. Seiko3s was still an option yesterday. I expect they will all be gone very shortly.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

i bought the last one on 3s rakuten. I paid 719 dollars.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Here may be last chance to go under $700 on Rakuten .

change8 | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko watch SBDC027 mens PROSPEX ProspEx divers Cuban domestic diver's 50 anniversary limited model


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine was purchased 2 weeks ago in Japan and shipped to me by a friend who was there at the time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Oddly, I like how the "vintagy" Seiko divers have the lume that doesn't look like robots made the dial. It's less of a defect, and more of a character thing for me.

And I like the clasp on this watch. It does a good job and looks great (brushed with polished sides and edges), while being lightweight. I would change to the MM clasp, but the polishing on the Sumo looks great IMO.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Beautiful watch!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#502 checking in from Iowa. Doesn't disappoint in the flesh. Frankly the original Sumo never did it for me, this on the other hand...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Davidhu said:


> Here may be last chance to go under $700 on Rakuten .
> 
> change8 | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko watch SBDC027 mens PROSPEX ProspEx divers Cuban domestic diver's 50 anniversary limited model


None of those can be shipped to the U.S.! It's Driving me crazy.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

It appears to be available from Chrono24 for ?702 ($727 PayPal)
http://www.chrono24.fr/seiko/seiko-...rine-master-50th-limited-diver--id2798822.htm

Approaching one week without coming off my wrist, and holding steady at +/- 1. These 6R15Cs are an amazing improvement on the 7S out of the box.

So impressed with the 50th Anniversary 027!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



TSD said:


> It appears to be available from Chrono24 for ?702 ($727 PayPal)
> Seiko SBDC027 SUMO PROSPEX MARINE MASTER 50TH LIMITED DIVER à vendre pour € 702 par un Trusted Seller sur Chrono24
> 
> Approaching one week without coming off my wrist, and holding steady at +/- 1. These 6R15Cs are an amazing improvement on the 7S out of the box.
> ...


Sort of...you follow that link to their website and they've jacked up the price to 799.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Jcp311 said:


> None of those can be shipped to the U.S.! It's Driving me crazy.


you have to use "Forwarding Service"

Rakuten: Shopping Guide - Forwarding Service


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Jcp311 said:


> Sort of...you follow that link to their website and they've jacked up the price to 799.


The 702.00 on Chrono24 is in EU.


----------



## MbMike (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks, was on the fence had one in my cart on Rakuten a few days ago, thought I missed the boat. Grabbed one from your link. This is to replace my 12 year old Tissot T-Touch and my first automatic.

Mike



Davidhu said:


> Here may be last chance to go under $700 on Rakuten .
> 
> change8 | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko watch SBDC027 mens PROSPEX ProspEx divers Cuban domestic diver's 50 anniversary limited model


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Try buyee.jp and you can bid on yahoo japan auctions. 
It checks all my boxes but I don't think I could live with the almost 4:00 crown position :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Anyone try it on a MM300 rubber? I'm thinking of buying one for the summer.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Inq said:


> Anyone try it on a MM300 rubber? I'm thinking of buying one for the summer.


I'm planning on getting one for it, but don't have it yet


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So after I had a chance to look at my watch in better detail, it looks like whoever had this first tried to pry the bezel off. There is a gouge on the 45 min marker of the bezel and the case directly under the bezel. Thankfully the raised case-side blocks the bezel damage, but you can see the case damage pretty easily.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Sorry that happened to you. The douchey seller covered his you-know-what pretty well in his BS disclaimer: "Note that these models are often handled in showrooms and may show signs of use...These watches are sold on an as-is basis" with bold red underline o|


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Slant said:


> Sorry that happened to you. The douchey seller covered his you-know-what pretty well in his BS disclaimer: "Note that these models are often handled in showrooms and may show signs of use...These watches are sold on an as-is basis" with bold red underline o|


Yeah I was a little worried at first he wouldn't want to help me because of that, but eBay protects the buyer so much that I would have at least got my money back if I wanted it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Wow, they really buggered that up.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Who sold you that watch? That is nasty.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Who sold you that watch? That is nasty.


Agreed, that's a real shame and would really bother me, regardless if it is not visible while being worn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> So after I had a chance to look at my watch in better detail, it looks like whoever had this first tried to pry the bezel off. There is a gouge on the 45 min marker of the bezel and the case directly under the bezel. Thankfully the raised case-side blocks the bezel damage, but you can see the case damage pretty easily.
> 
> The seller has given me a partial refund, since I'm keeping this (really fell in love with it and will not be flipping it) watch for the long haul, I guess that makes me happy. The end cost to me will be $620 now, which I guess is fair for a damaged watch that seems to gain about 25 seconds a day.





Slant said:


> Sorry that happened to you. The douchey seller covered his you-know-what pretty well in his BS disclaimer: "Note that these models are often handled in showrooms and may show signs of use...These watches are sold on an as-is basis" with bold red underline o|


So sorry this happened to you...
could you please tell us the seller's name, so we can avoid him?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



5661nicholas said:


> Agreed, that's a real shame and would really bother me, regardless if it is not visible while being worn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is visible when you look at it tilted, the damage to the bezel is hidden though, thankfully, if you don't move it from 30 at the 6 position.

The watch was purchased from an ebay seller for $799 last week, I don't want to tarnish his name since he was incredibly friendly and did issue me $100 back, if you want to know I can PM you a link to the auction. He said he had another guy ship the watch out and he was just a broker that listed it, I have no idea how true that is.

He offered a refund but I didn't want to pay $880 for another one. I have no idea how someone could mess up a brand new watch like this, it doesn't make sense why there would be damage like that, the watch looked 99% perfect besides that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> I have no idea how someone could mess up a brand new watch like this, it doesn't make sense why there would be damage like that...


Yeah. That's what bothers me. How the heck could that even happen?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> Yeah. That's what bothers me. How the heck could that even happen?


Not only how, but why? Why try to remove the bezel on a brand new watch?


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

What number is the watch?


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Number 0734 reporting in. Had in sized on the spot when received at work. This is really a beautiful piece. The dial shines of dark brown/grey/charcoal under the sun.



Signed crown a really nice touch by Seiko.


Sumo SBDC027 vs SKX007


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Here's a quick first look vid I did!


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks Homathetes for that Awesome, First Look Video... It may be very first Sumo LE Video Period... Like everyone else

I have never actively pursued a watch this intensely ever in my life, but by the looks of this Video , I made the right move.

My wife thought I was a little anxious, she said take your time get the watch in a week or tow.... I frantically said no,I cannot miss this opportunity you do not understand, this is critical it cannot wait... LOL... What was I thinking?

As of 2:00AM Sunday, My watch just landed ✈ in Jamaica, Queens after being shipped from Chico Watch on Friday...

I am very excited, I have researched any and all media posted by anyone on this LE Sumo over and over

I will be glad when I t arrives so I can settle down and get back to normal life... LOL


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



homathetes said:


> Here's a quick first look vid I did!


Thanks for making this and your other vids!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> What number is the watch?


#755.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Not only how, but why? Why try to remove the bezel on a brand new watch?


Thats what the damage looked like since it looks like someone put a blade between the case and bezel and twisted, but who really knows? I guess it's also possible that it fell out of someone's hands and hit something perfectly on that spot after someone had turned the bezel, but there is no other damage anywhere else.

If the watch wasn't Diashield I would maybe chance doing a case swap with a regular Sumo and selling that one for a steep discount.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



homathetes said:


> Here's a quick first look vid I did!


I love your channel, have been watching your reviews for months now!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks guys for the compliments and for checking out the vid. Definitely an exciting release!!


----------



## MbMike (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



MbMike said:


> Thanks, was on the fence had one in my cart on Rakuten a few days ago, thought I missed the boat. Grabbed one from your link. This is to replace my 12 year old Tissot T-Touch and my first automatic.
> 
> Mike


My order was cancelled by the seller, I guess there are no more available. This was the note from the seller:

I am sorry. 
Goods cannot be sent to a forwarding service.
For the reason, it cancels

I was very excited to find one for sale, oh well the search continues.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



MbMike said:


> My order was cancelled by the seller, I guess there are no more available. This was the note from the seller:
> 
> I am sorry.
> Goods cannot be sent to a forwarding service.
> ...


Try chrono24

Seiko SBDC027 SUMO PROSPEX MARINE MASTER 50TH LIMITED DIVER for $ 820 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

or


----------



## MbMike (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



tiagu said:


> Try chrono24
> 
> Seiko SBDC027 SUMO PROSPEX MARINE MASTER 50TH LIMITED DIVER for $Â.820 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


I don't mind paying a premium due to my procrastination but these prices are way beyond reasonable, IMO.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I'd sell mine for $1100. I'll even ship for free!



tiagu said:


> Try chrono24
> 
> Seiko SBDC027 SUMO PROSPEX MARINE MASTER 50TH LIMITED DIVER for $Â.820 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Wow. Supply and demand!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Funny! When it was announced people were complaining about the premium over the regular sumo.

In my opinion, a price range of 600-800$ is reasonable. In a few months, it's not impossible to see this model sell in the 800-1000$ range, depending on condition, number, etc.


----------



## Invoker (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So sad i missed the boat, this watch looks gorgeous but i'll get the legendary MM300 soon. 
Now, question to both MM300 and LE owners; if you had to keep only one of the two, which one ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Inq said:


> Funny! When it was announced people were complaining about the premium over the regular sumo.
> 
> In my opinion, a price range of 600-800$ is reasonable. In a few months, it's not impossible to see this model sell in the 800-1000$ range, depending on condition, number, etc.


I am considering simply packing mine away, wearing only very sparingly, and keeping it in pristine condition. There is no doubt it is going to escalate in value. Heck, I am happy to just to look at it. |>


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I've owned the Mm300 twice. It is the better watch no doubt and if I still had one I wouldn't have jumped on the sumo.


----------



## Invoker (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Inq said:


> I've owned the Mm300 twice. It is the better watch no doubt and if I still had one I wouldn't have jumped on the sumo.


So why you flipped it ? TWICE !
I also heard that mm300 is discontinued now, is it true ?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I'm a flipper and don't have the budget to buy every watch I like...

Sold the first to fund an Omega PO back on 2012. Sold the second one last year to buy a Damasko DA46 and a Stowa Flieger.

I don't known if it's being discontinued or not, but I'd like to know what Seiko have in mind as a replacement.

Back on topic, I'd still like a picture of this Sumo on the MM300 rubber. I'm also thinking about a yellow rubber strap, could make a nice combo with the dark grey dial and black laquer bezel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Invoker said:


> So sad i missed the boat, this watch looks gorgeous but i'll get the legendary MM300 soon.
> Now, question to both MM300 and LE owners; if you had to keep only one of the two, which one ?


The LE is a big jump up over the standard Sumo in my opinion. Now, more than ever, I can't justify taking up collection capital with the MM when I can have the LE and spend the extra $1K towards others.


----------



## Invoker (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> The LE is a big jump up over the standard Sumo in my opinion. Now, more than ever, I can't justify taking up collection capital with the MM when I can have the LE and spend the extra $1K towards others.


If i get you right, this sumo LE is the perfect (poor man's?) substitute to the mm300 ?


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

Having both a true Yobokies' 007 PMMM and an LE 027, there is nothing lacking in an 027 that would compel adding an MM300 to the collection. The 027 case and bracelet are nicely finished and I'd bet this 6R15C's accuracy matches up against the 8L35 in the long run. It's the slim MM...nothing "poor" about it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Invoker said:


> If i get you right, this sumo LE is the perfect (poor man's?) substitute to the mm300 ?


Oh hell yes! I like it better because the dial is proportioned correctly for my wrist. I have no desire anymore to pick up another MM.

I wouldn't call it a poor man's version unless you prefer it. There's nothing that seems significantly downscale compared to the MM, except for price. If they regulated the MM, it would be a different story. But, they don't.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Robotaz said:


> There's nothing that seems significantly downscale compared to the MM, except for price. If they regulated the MM, it would be a different story. But, they don't.


Makes sense. I had a Seiko with the 6R15 movement regulated by a local watchmaker and it held +2 seconds/day for about 3 years. Thereafter, it drifted to +3.5 to +4 seconds per day. The regulation had costed me $16 and 25 minutes, while I went next door for an 8-dollar burrito.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I seriously like the SBDC027. It's more mature and refined than the Sumo. The design is strong and enduring.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Perhaps I missed it along 19 pages of comments, but will this watch be released as a standard model?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



powerband said:


> Perhaps I missed it along 19 pages of comments, but will this watch be released as a standard model?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


LE of 1000......prices are rising north of $800 at this point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Invoker said:


> So why you flipped it ? TWICE !
> *I also heard that mm300 is discontinued now*, is it true ?


 This rumor is honestly almost urban legend status. I have no idea why this keeps getting regurgitated either. The answer is no....if Seiko was in fact discontinuing _this_ watch you'd have 4 or 5 threads full of apoplectic WIS moaning over it's demise.

Seiko makes them in batches so there are times when stocks run low, or are sold out.

If you have more than a forum rumor post it.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Personally I view this model as a fresh update with no direct comparison. In addition to the obvious 'it's an upgraded sumo' comparison I suppose I would compare it most to the Shogun as a more traditionally styled/case material alternative. It's not really following the trajectory of the MM's Professional specifications. However, it is comparably good-looking at least as far as the dial and bezel are concerned, at a significantly more accessible price. It is more of a recreational diver IMO which for me is no problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Do you know how often Seiko does production runs of the MM300? And do they make like 500 per year?



Jcp311 said:


> This rumor is honestly almost urban legend status. I have no idea why this keeps getting regurgitated either. The answer is no....if Seiko was in fact discontinuing _this_ watch you'd have 4 or 5 threads full of apoplectic WIS moaning over it's demise.
> 
> Seiko makes them in batches so there are times when stocks run low, or are sold out.
> 
> If you have more than a forum rumor post it.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

With prices north of 800, this is getting ridiculous. I'd rather put that money towards a MM300. Despite this being an LE there is no substitute for the original.

Seiko would do well to make this the Sumo's replacement.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



JoeTritium said:


> Do you know how often Seiko does production runs of the MM300? And do they make like 500 per year?


No idea how many, but I know their production team isn't huge for the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Correction....they released 2000 of the LE's. Prices have went nuts still. I had a chance at one at $620 and thought too long about it and they sold out. Then bam they went over $700, and now $800. Some people out there will make some money if they bought in low and decide to sell. 


5661nicholas said:


> LE of 1000......prices are rising north of $800 at this point
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



59yukon01 said:


> Correction....they released 2000 of the LE's. Prices have went nuts still. I had a chance at one at $620 and thought too long about it and they sold out. Then bam they went over $700, and now $800. Some people out there will make some money if they bought in low and decide to sell.


That's right, my bad


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Jcp311 said:


> With prices north of 800, this is getting ridiculous. I'd rather put that money towards a MM300. Despite this being an LE there is no substitute for the original.
> 
> Seiko would do well to make this the Sumo's replacement.


They can't exactly market something as limited edition and then put the same model into full scale production as a replacement for the current Sumo.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> They can't exactly market something as limited edition and then put the same model into full scale production as a replacement for the current Sumo.


They did it with some of those giugiaro chrono's. Or maybe those were just another LE release that are still available.

I don't expect them to do it, but I would like to see the Sumo be updated sooner than later.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Jcp311 said:


> They did it with some of those giugiaro chrono's. Or maybe those were just another LE release that are still available.
> 
> I don't expect them to do it, but I would like to see the Sumo be updated sooner than later.


Agreed. Simply adding sapphire and a nicer bezel font would be a nice start.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> They can't exactly market something as limited edition and then put the same model into full scale production as a replacement for the current Sumo.


Sure&#8230; just drop the "X". :-!


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Hi guys, have your figured out the material bezel is made of? Ceramic? Tungstein?


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Marks are begining to appear on mine so likely
not ceramic or heavy as lead tungsten😊
I also wonder if seiko will sell replacement
inserts for this LE model.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Is there any chance that someone has a photo of the SBDC027 next to a Tudor Pelagos? I'm just curious how they compare in perceived size.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Casanova Jr. said:


> sorry not for me I still prefer the old one, the hands are boring and the X on the dial unecessary though the shappire is a nice upgrade


I just don't like the hands. I think the old hands had more of a presence. I have the shrouded Monster, and have no issues with the X.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



LuisR said:


> Hi guys, have your figured out the material bezel is made of? Ceramic? Tungstein?


Good question, from the pictures the Bezel look similar to the MM300. Does anyone know if it is the same material?

And if so does their MM300 have similar marks?...

Cannot wait till mine arrives, in Jamaica NY now... On on its way to Sunny Miami Beach


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Is there any chance that someone has a photo of the SBDC027 next to a Tudor Pelagos? I'm just curious how they compare in perceived size.


I just saw an awesome photo shown side by side with Submariner on Instagram


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Governor said:


> I just saw an awesome photo shown side by side with Submariner on Instagram


Can you remember the user who posted it?


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

       
Congrats! Beautiful watch......


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Those still on the hunt , Chrono24 think about $820 .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



bigduke6 said:


> I just don't like the hands. I think the old hands had more of a presence. I have the shrouded Monster, and have no issues with the X.


I think the regular Sumo hands are the worst I've ever seen, on any watch. I'm not sure why.


----------



## quartzguy03 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Beautiful watch. From the pics it looks better than the original from every angle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Steven T said:


> Those still on the hunt , Chrono24 think about $820 .


It seems steep when the early releases went for the low $500's, but I still think it is a worthy investment at the higher prices. It's probably also still a reasonable level of quality for $800 as well.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Not the greatest pics but finally got my 20mm isofrane.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

You realize that the long piece (non-buckle) is wrong side up?

Never felt that the ISO suits the Sumo case well. I think the case would look better on a strap that is narrow at the lug area and wider at the ends of the lugs, like the MM300 strap.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Thanks, didn't realize that, I just put it on real quick in the Fed-Ex parking lot. The gap is a bit awkward and the 20mm is much softer and pliable than the 24mm I have for my Citizen blue angel watch. It is very comfortable though, only had it on for an hour but I can't even feel I have a watch on.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I had one on my Blumo. Great comfort but the gap and the thickness compared to the profile of the case bothered me.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Inq said:


> You realize that the long piece (non-buckle) is wrong side up?





rong338 said:


> Thanks, didn't realize that, I just put it on real quick in the Fed-Ex parking lot.


I was almost convinced that's a trendy way to wear the ISO in the dive watch forum. :-d


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

So it's been almost two weeks and this Sumo has not left my wrist. My other watches have sad faces but they will get over it.

Anyway, I have noticed some ever so light desk diving marks on the bracelet. Does anyone have any experience with the Diashield, can these marks be buffed out like the regular SS?

I wear my watches and no matter how high these go, I refuse to put it away and not wear it in fear of reducing its value. But I would like to be able to "detail" the watch without ruining the Diashield.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*









phReinhardSA said:


> Can you remember the user who posted it?


Here is the Post .... Awesome .... Photo Credit: Danie_Chang ... Instagram


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Sumo LE @ Amazon ... Over $1K .... $1,073 ....

Wow ... Someone on one of the Forums Predicted .... $1,250

This Vintage Inspired Classic Diver Keeps Going UP ...

I am very grateful to be in .... Waiting on EMS as We Speak !


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Mine finally arrived today. Nice number: 0369. Easy to remember


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

















In retrospect, carrying out bracelet resizing on the kitchen counter with a cat in the room probably wasn't the brightest idea. But it's done!

-Slonie


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Governor said:


> View attachment 3003834
> 
> Here is the Post .... Awesome .... Photo Credit: Danie_Chang ... Instagram


Thanks!


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

1196 landed. Pics soon


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> So it's been almost two weeks and this Sumo has not left my wrist. My other watches have sad faces but they will get over it.
> 
> Anyway, I have noticed some ever so light desk diving marks on the bracelet. Does anyone have any experience with the Diashield, can these marks be buffed out like the regular SS?
> 
> I wear my watches and no matter how high these go, I refuse to put it away and not wear it in fear of reducing its value. But I would like to be able to "detail" the watch without ruining the Diashield.


This may be a question to be asked directly of Seiko. I am not certain if the Diashield is a process that is surficial in nature, but I suspect that is the case. If so, buffing it may cause issues. Interesting that it isn't as robust as the Ti models. My Shogun had no sign of wear after having been worn frequently over the course of several months. I am not wearing my LE enough to assess the same issue. As much as I like it, it is part of a regular rotation.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

After about 2 weeks of wear, this watch averages +2 per day on the wrist.

I'm still experimenting with the best nighttime resting position. It tends to gain more time while at rest.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> This may be a question to be asked directly of Seiko. I am not certain if the Diashield is a process that is surficial in nature, but I suspect that is the case. If so, buffing it may cause issues. Interesting that it isn't as robust as the Ti models. My Shogun had no sign of wear after having been worn frequently over the course of several months. I am not wearing my LE enough to assess the same issue. As much as I like it, it is part of a regular rotation.


Thanks for confirming what I thought. And I guess I expected more scratch resistance from the Diashield. I have no experience with any Seiko Ti with Diashield so I really didn't know what to expect though.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> Thanks for confirming what I thought. And I guess I expected more scratch resistance from the Diashield. I have no experience with any Seiko Ti with Diashield so I really didn't know what to expect though.


The Shogun is basically bulletproof. Be interesting to see how this develops over time.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

First time posting here (Hello!). I've been waiting a few weeks for my SBDC027 to arrive. Number 177 checking in from NYC.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I went to a training class for work yesterday and wore this watch. After resting my wrist on the desk for the day there are many fine desk diving marks on the clasp. The Diasheild on this is nowhere near as good as the coating applied to the SBDB005 Landmaster.

A good test for this:

I used a sunshine cloth to try and buff out some damage my watch had, there was rub off on the cloth after wiping it, indicating that some metal was coming off. When I had my Landmaster SBDB005, I used the same sunshine cloth to remove fingerprints on the watch, there was absolutely no rub off on the cloth -at all-!

This leads me to believe that the Sumo either doesn't get as much of the coating, that it isn't as thick, or that maybe they don't use the same grade as on their higher end pieces. The Landmaster was in a different league price and finish wise compared to this SBDC027.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> I went to a training class for work yesterday and wore this watch. After resting my wrist on the desk for the day there are many fine desk diving marks on the clasp. The Diasheild on this is nowhere near as good as the coating applied to the SBDB005 Landmaster.
> 
> A good test for this:
> 
> ...


In fairness it is also a $2600 watch.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> In fairness it is also a $2600 watch.


Yup 
"This leads me to believe that the Sumo either doesn't get as much of the coating, that it isn't as thick, or that maybe they don't use the same grade as on their higher end pieces. _The Landmaster was in a different league price and finish wise compared to this SBDC027_."


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> Yup
> "This leads me to believe that the Sumo either doesn't get as much of the coating, that it isn't as thick, or that maybe they don't use the same grade as on their higher end pieces. _The Landmaster was in a different league price and finish wise compared to this SBDC027_."


Like the Shogun, it is also Ti. I wonder if that has any bearing here? Might it be a more robust coating on Ti than on SS?


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Nice comparo. Thanks.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I think the watch head is coated, but not the band.


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

From what I have read only the watch case itself is coated. 
Anyway you must be careful and knowledgeable of the abrasive properties in various cleaning clothes. The pressure applied and length of buffing are all determineing factors. I plan on running water over the watch then using a soft paper towel or micro fiber cloth very lightly in order to dry.

My new practice after observed by others, is to immediately remove the OEM strap keeping it factory wrapped -fresh and using a Nato, Leathers Rubber or Aftermarket Strap....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Like the Shogun, it is also Ti. I wonder if that has any bearing here? Might it be a more robust coating on Ti than on SS?





JoeTritium said:


> I think the watch head is coated, but not the band.


Hmm, Joe might be onto something. My polished finish is still flawless after being wiped down a few times, normally that would introduce fine hairlines as even super expensive watches can't escape them. Maybe they just coat the head and not the actual bracelet.

If that is the case I think I'll be picking up a replacement bracelet from Strapcode. Might as well have better fitting endlinks if the bracelet isn't going to be scratch protected.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> Hmm, Joe might be onto something. My polished finish is still flawless after being wiped down a few times, normally that would introduce fine hairlines as even super expensive watches can't escape them. Maybe they just coat the head and not the actual bracelet.
> 
> If that is the case I think I'll be picking up a replacement bracelet from Strapcode. Might as well have better fitting endlinks if the bracelet isn't going to be scratch protected.


Joe's theory would certainly explain it. And I like your idea about getting an aftermarket bracelet and packing the original away.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

mine finally landed and I'm really surprized of it's quality. I'll add some pictures made together with my Omega SMPc and I must say, that Omega only wins when comparing clasps.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Joe's theory would certainly explain it. And I like your idea about getting an aftermarket bracelet and packing the original away.


What options do we have in the aftermarket category that will be a good fit?

Thanks for the comparison shots Camoflauge!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Radar1 said:


> Like the Shogun, it is also Ti. I wonder if that has any bearing here? Might it be a more robust coating on Ti than on SS?


I'm guessing this. Diashield on SS is gonna be different than Dia on Ti.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> What options do we have in the aftermarket category that will be a good fit?
> 
> Thanks for the comparison shots Camoflauge!


Strapcode and Wjean would work very well. I am looking at the Strapcode Endmill as an option.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I am not so sure about only the case having the Diashield treatment. The bracelet and clasp carry the same color and glossiness that the rest of the watch does. These characteristics are completely different than the other two REGULAR Sumo's I have, I can only attribute this to the Diashield. This is complete speculation based solely on appearance though.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



camouflage said:


> mine finally landed and I'm really surprized of it's quality. I'll add some pictures made together with my Omega SMPc and I must say, that Omega only wins when comparing clasps.
> 
> View attachment 3010066
> 
> ...


Great comparison pics!


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

My 027 has not picked up any scratches at all with nearly a week of continuously wear, both on the bracelet on the case. They appear to be finished identically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hv minor pin scratch on lugs site during strap change, not as tough as my Damasko coating.


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I think it may be difficult to get a perfect after market strap to match the case with the dia shield . I think rubber or NATO the way to go .


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



mccl88 said:


> ...not as tough as my Damasko coating.


lol, well no!


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

I've had regular Sumo and Blumo before and for me SBDC027 (both, case and bracelet) seems to be darker then these were, but it might be optical illusion or bad lightning too .


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



Buellrider said:


> I am not so sure about only the case having the Diashield treatment. The bracelet and clasp carry the same color and glossiness that the rest of the watch does. These characteristics are completely different than the other two REGULAR Sumo's I have, I can only attribute this to the Diashield. This is complete speculation based solely on appearance though.


It would surprise me if only the head was treated given that the bracelet and clasp would see a lot of wear and tear and Seiko is fully aware of this.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

This little baby arrived today.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Looks like the Seiko Boutique in NYC has this watch, not sure if they have any left-

Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex / SBDC027

I was a mile away from the shop on Tuesday, I wish I would have stopped in.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> Looks like the Seiko Boutique in NYC has this watch, not sure if they have any left-
> 
> Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex / SBDC027
> 
> I was a mile away from the shop on Tuesday, I wish I would have stopped in.


Probably at MSRP + 10%.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Well the website listed it at $800 USD which is going to be more than the Japanese MSRP. That's expected considering you'll get full warranty support by Seiko USA if you buy it. I think I'm going to stop in and see if they have the LE MarineMaster for $2500, that would be a great deal and I might be tempted to pick it up if they have one.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

SBDC027 next to his brothers.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

After 44 pages, I think it's time we rename the thread to : OFFICIAL SBDC027 SUMO LE Thread


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Hands? Dial? They look great!*

.

I don't know what some folks are complaining about, I think the hands and dial look great!!








- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Hands? Dial? They look great!*

.

No really, what's not to like??








- Thomas


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> SBDC027 next to his brothers.


Please provide some details on the watch with the light blue dial?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



ReinhardSA said:


> Please provide some details on the watch with the light blue dial?


theArticle | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO spirit slender men watch circulation limitation model Shibuya knight blue dial silver stainless steel belt SCEB003

It's a fully lumed dial, very interesting retro piece. They had a few different colors, there was a white dial, a pink dial, and maybe some others. I bought it just to collect it, have only worn it a few times, if you were interested in it please send me a PM- I'd let it go for what I paid for it.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Dude!!*



walrusmonger said:


> theArticle | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO spirit slender men watch circulation limitation model Shibuya knight blue dial silver stainless steel belt SCEB003
> 
> It's a fully lumed dial, very interesting retro piece. They had a few different colors, there was a white dial, a pink dial, and maybe some others. I bought it just to collect it, have only worn it a few times, if you were interested in it please send me a PM- I'd let it go for what I paid for it.











Wow, that is a very cool watch, dude! |> As we said in college, "Full Credit!!" :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Not to further derail, but that chrono is the right kind of funky!

-Slonie


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Seiko makes a fine ass specimens & that new Sumo is smokin' HOT 
Big Congrats


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



P415B said:


> After 44 pages, I think it's time we rename the thread to : OFFICIAL SBDC027 SUMO LE Thread


Agreed. And done. |>


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



walrusmonger said:


> Well the website listed it at $800 USD which is going to be more than the Japanese MSRP. That's expected considering you'll get full warranty support by Seiko USA if you buy it. I think I'm going to stop in and see if they have the LE MarineMaster for $2500, that would be a great deal and I might be tempted to pick it up if they have one.


Wow this is very interesting... I ordered mine from HK ... Chino Watch after a world trek and interpol search...

Only one thing is Taxes for some of Us... Must call them.... Thanks WM for the heads up


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

With a friend.

-Slonie


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

poppo said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


Nice box you got there. Was that the standard box that came with your watch?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

That is a nice box. Mine just came in a black box with silver lettering.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I think a Sumo replacement bracelet with a nice snug fit would be a huge hit. Where the end links are the same height as the lugs and follow their curvature. Something like this:


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just want to share this video from Tanaka. 
Enjoy watching


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

$1,169.53 now on Amazon...
hell if someone really wants one that bad I'd let mine go for only a thousand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> $1,169.53 now on Amazon...
> hell if someone really wants one that bad I'd let mine go for only a thousand.


I'm not selling mine unless I'm destitute.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

All great pictures guys!

Very happy to be apart of this club. 

I paid $600 US which ended up being $800 CAD, totally worth it and after seeing the price increase again, and again.. I'm very happy.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

Suddenly there is a piece of lint on the inside of the glass between the 5&6 markers. That's going to drive me nuts.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

lol... shake it off - taylor swift


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Alto458 said:


> Just want to share this video from Tanaka.
> Enjoy watching


It was only a matter of time before Tanaka struck, lol.


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Tried to capture the dial colour under the sun. Really amazing dial.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an endmill president style bracelet on the way from Strapcode, I am hoping the fuller end links cover up the bit of damage I have. Totally happy with the bracelet, just wish the end links were full sized.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> I have an endmill president style bracelet on the way from Strapcode, I am hoping the fuller end links cover up the bit of damage I have. Totally happy with the bracelet, just wish the end links were full sized.


The bezel is more difficult to grasp with the aftermarket end links. After having a president bracelet with the "full" end links on one of my other Sumo's, I realize why they have the end links they do.

Edit: But I realize why you need to do it.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

just noticed my bezel on markers 15 and 45 are a bit raised/skewed than the rest. took out my other sumos (black and orange) to compare. the black sumo also have the same problems at the same 15 and 45 markers but very minimal, orange one almost perfect, but the le are very pronounced. how bout yours?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

That is not a problem, that is there to remove the bezel. It is on all Sumo's.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

The 027 dial appears remarkably similar to the 62MAS in the right light. Credit to WUS on that photo.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes that was the idea I believe.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Also reminds me of my 6309


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> I have an endmill president style bracelet on the way from Strapcode, I am hoping the fuller end links cover up the bit of damage I have. Totally happy with the bracelet, just wish the end links were full sized.


Looking forward to seeing how it fits. Please post plenty of pics


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Need for speed.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

How tough are you guys finding the Diashield coating?


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

After seeing the real watch, I can only say "it is really not merely an upgraded sumo". Its FF is way better than current sumo line. Don't be fooled by Seiko's web picture. That is why price is climbing insanely fast.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Yes that was the idea I believe.


Yep. I don't understand why anyone would change the hands.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

#0151 checking in


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My StrapCode Endmill bracelet came in today.










Wow.










I was a little worried the endlinks wouldn't fit based on other Sumo owners saying they had to file them down. These fit -perfectly- and close up 98% of the gap the Seiko endlinks leave. The bracelet is incredibly high quality and super easy to resize with the screw pins vs. the stupid pin and collar system Seiko uses.

The bracelet accepts the original Seiko clasp, although the one StrapCode supplies was much sturdier. I opted to keep the Seiko clasp since I like the logo. I am happy that the endlinks cover up the tiny bit of damage that I had to my case.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> My StrapCode Endmill bracelet came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i salute the fact that you have stayed positive despite the issue you had with the watch...
it looks great, wear it in good health


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> i salute the fact that you have stayed positive despite the issue you had with the watch...
> it looks great, wear it in good health


Thanks! This watch is a keeper for sure, I am a notorious flipper and once I saw this in person I knew that I would be holding onto it for the long haul 

I still prefer the look of the original OEM bracelet, but the StrapCode (and other sellers that sell the same thing) bracelet is great for anyone looking to either preserve their original bracelet, fill the gap up that the Seiko end links leave, or get a higher quality screw-link system that you can more easily adjust to your liking.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

That looks great! Thanks for all the pics Walrusmonger. I think I need to order one too.

How flush are the end links with the lugs (as opposed to the OEM bracelet which sits slightly lower than the lugs)?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The end links are perfectly flush with the lugs, there is a tiny gap between the side of the lug and the side of the end link, maybe 1mm.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ReinhardSA said:


> How flush are the end links with the lugs (as opposed to the OEM bracelet which sits slightly lower than the lugs)?


Same.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> Thanks! This watch is a keeper for sure, I am a notorious flipper and once I saw this in person I knew that I would be holding onto it for the long haul
> 
> I still prefer the look of the original OEM bracelet, but the StrapCode (and other sellers that sell the same thing) bracelet is great for anyone looking to either preserve their original bracelet, fill the gap up that the Seiko end links leave, or get a higher quality screw-link system that you can more easily adjust to your liking.


This clinches it for me. I will be ordering a Strapcode too. Loved the one I had on my SKX007 as well.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have one on my regular Sumo and they are top notch for sure. Glad you were able to hide the scars walrus.


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Seriously tho that dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the watch but still don't have one. Read somewhere on the forum, and sorry cannot remember who posted it, but someone called this a Sumas, as opposed to Sumo. Obviously in reference to the 62mas. Thought that was somewhat appropriate.

Edit: Found it so here's link so credit where credit is due.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1592138


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Sumas is pretty good, I called it a 62MASumo to my friend, which doesn't really roll off the tongue or keyboard as easily.

Here's a shot from @watchhobby on Twitter... Looks good on a Zulu!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Every time you guys post a pic makes me like it more and more! Just wish it was couple mm smaller  but just a fantastic watch!


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> This clinches it for me. I will be ordering a Strapcode too. Loved the one I had on my SKX007 as well.


Same here.

*Edit* Just ordered an endmill and a black 3 ring Zulu.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

homathetes said:


> Seriously tho that dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SuMAS works for me


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

mario24601 said:


> Every time you guys post a pic makes me like it more and more! Just wish it was couple mm smaller  but just a fantastic watch!


I have a small wrist, 6.75", and the Sumo wears very comfortably.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slonie said:


> Sumas is pretty good, I called it a 62MASumo to my friend, which doesn't really roll off the tongue or keyboard as easily.
> 
> Here's a shot from @watchhobby on Twitter... Looks good on a Zulu!
> 
> View attachment 3085010


How about just "Masumo"? Has a nice ring to it...


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

Masumo. Very fitting. Better rename it the Official SBDC027 LE Masumo thread.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Every time you guys post a pic makes me like it more and more! Just wish it was couple mm smaller  but just a fantastic watch!


I wish it was too, but I went ahead anyway... Gotta keep the flame alive while waiting another 20 years for an update to the SKX007...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Darn it.... I keep coming back to it..... What reputable place still has available?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Darn it.... I keep coming back to it..... What reputable place still has available?


eBay has a few...
not cheap though


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

CTG shows them as still available at $860. I don't know much about them or if their stock quantity is up to date.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Short but HD video here:


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow they have been really marked up in price!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got mine in the mail haven't had time to size it but I'm so excited I couldn't help but post.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

just acquired one for $775 which is not bad. #1453 will be on my wrist in no time!


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread only started some 3 weeks ago and we already have over 500 posts.
Makes me wonder out of the 2,000 watch available to the whole wide world, have many Watchuseek members have this watch.


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Got mine in the mail haven't had time to size it but I'm so excited I couldn't help but post.
> View attachment 3097130


Hi, Finally someone got it with the old yellow box like me. I was skeptical when
Higuchi say it came in yellow box also when oter buyers only posted black box pic.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a "Millbarge-Tested" version complete with full HBW (Hella Badass Watch) Certification...
willing to sell, however i only accept Gold Bullion and/or Sacks of Diamonds as payment.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

cochrome said:


> Hi, Finally someone got it with the old yellow box like me. I was skeptical when
> Higuchi say it came in yellow box also when oter buyers only posted black box pic.


I received mine from Higuchi as well my freind........hmmmm I didn't pay the box a second thought till now.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

1793 on the wrist.......I hate you all.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> 1793 on the wrist.......I hate you all.


You don't truly mean that. Lol.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> 1793 on the wrist.......I hate you all.


Love and Hate are the strongest of emotions, and the line between them is thin and permeable!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

So what are the haters of this watch saying now? I remember reading a lot of negative feedback to the first pictures.....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> So what are the haters of this watch saying now? I remember reading a lot of negative feedback to the first pictures.....


Indeed. Of course in the steel it is a very different animal than the crude early renders portrayed. It is a sensational watch for the money and is just going to creep up in value from here out.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Indeed. Of course in the steel it is a very different animal than the crude early renders portrayed. It is a sensational watch for the money and is just going to creep up in value from here out.
> 
> View attachment 3106714


i feel like this thread is most of the reason it will continue to creep up in price...
and that is why we should NEVER let this thread die off!

EDIT: Great Pic BTW


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

this model doesn't have serial numbers on the (back)case. is it like that for le models with xxx/xxxx? i have a couple of le with no xxx/xxxx but have serial numbers


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rokphish said:


> this model doesn't have serial numbers on the (back)case. is it like that for le models with xxx/xxxx? i have a couple of le with no xxx/xxxx but have serial numbers


I believe the build number supplants the serial number.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't think they'll creep up in price beyond the $800 they're selling at. Just my opinion. 

In fact, I think they'll settle around $550-600 used.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I don't think they'll creep up in price beyond the $800 they're selling at. Just my opinion.
> 
> In fact, I think they'll settle around $550-600 used.


With the going prices of other LE Sumos, most of which are horribly ugly, i just don't agree...
only time will tell though.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I doubt they will be that low used. Especially with people buying them right now near the $800.00 mark.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

It does boast a pretty impressive spec list. Sapphire crystal, 6R15, Diashield, and LE 2000 pieces. I'd tend to lean to Robotaz's $500-600 used market once the dust settles, but I wouldn't be surprised by $800 LNIB prices; a watch is worth what the buyer will pay for it [Rolex exploited the living crap out of that].


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Alto458 said:


>


Would be better without the phone


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

tiagu said:


> #0151 checking in


Nice card


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

http://seikodiver.blogspot.fr/2011/11/homage-shot-to-seiko-diver-apocalypse.html


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I am going to try and pick up another one of these (or maybe a SBDX012) for myself so I put my original up for sale in the sales forum. Please feel free to PM me if you're interested.

Selling for $725 shipped so probably the cheapest you'll find it anywhere now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> It does boast a pretty impressive spec list. Sapphire crystal, 6R15, Diashield, and LE 2000 pieces. I'd tend to lean to Robotaz's $500-600 used market once the dust settles, but I wouldn't be surprised by $800 LNIB prices; a watch is worth what the buyer will pay for it [Rolex exploited the living crap out of that].


I'm thinking $700-750 for LNIB.

LOL! The only reason I'm articulating my thoughts on this is because I want to see what I know. I'm excited now to see where it settles. I will be thrilled if I'm wrong, as I own an LE myself.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Alto458 said:


> Can we have the version without that stupid nonsense card?


ROFL!

You cannot be serious. Surely.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I'm thinking $700-750 for LNIB.
> 
> LOL! The only reason I'm articulating my thoughts on this is because I want to see what I know. I'm excited now to see where it settles. I will be thrilled if I'm wrong, as I own an LE myself.


Thinking of making a handsome return on your investment, are we? :-d I don't blame you. Having an original Sumo myself, if I had gotten one of these LEs at $500 and they settled out around... oh lets say $1000 for gits & shiggles... I'd sell it in a heartbeat. Like those guys buying the new consoles before Christmas and hawking them off the bay for double the price when the well runs dry so Timmy can steal cars and get lap dances on his new GTA game.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Thinking of making a handsome return on your investment, are we? :-d I don't blame you. Having an original Sumo myself, if I had gotten one of these LEs at $500 and they settled out around... oh lets say $1000 for gits & shiggles... I'd sell it in a heartbeat. Like those guys buying the new consoles before Christmas and hawking them off the bay for double the price when the well runs dry so Timmy can steal cars and get lap dances on his new GTA game.


I got in on this pretty early and I don't think I would take $1000 for it right now. I like it that much and if I needed the cash, I would move the watches that no longer get worn. Besides that, I have sold too many watches over the years that I found at a good price and sold for profit only later to regret selling it. I won't do that with this one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one is a keeper for me. Even if it gets worn only sparingly to keep it shiny and nice. I do think they will do very well in terms of resale value.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> ...so Timmy can steal cars and get lap dances on his new GTA game.


LMFAO! Excellent!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> I got in on this pretty early and I don't think I would take $1000 for it right now. I like it that much and if I needed the cash, I would move the watches that no longer get worn. Besides that, I have sold too many watches over the years that I found at a good price and sold for profit only later to regret selling it. I won't do that with this one.


Fair enough. I've yet to of been bit by the flipping bug (college student budget would do that). Probably why I'd be so quick to flip the LE Sumo for $1000 too, those graduate school applications aren't going to pay for themselves!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Got a question for you, Buellrider. I see you have the original black Sumo, Blumo, and the new LE.. I like your style. :-d Have you thought about flipping your SBDC001 now that you have the SBDC027 (is it redundant?), or do they differ enough to appreciate each for what they are?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Got a question for you, Buellrider. I see you have the original black Sumo, Blumo, and the new LE.. I like your style. :-d Have you thought about flipping your SBDC001 now that you have the SBDC027 (is it redundant?), or do they differ enough to appreciate each for what they are?


Yes, that is the first one that crossed my mind. Even though I put some money into mods on it and really like the 001, I just never see it being worn.

Also, here is how this thing has been running the last 19 days.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

grayhulk said:


> I got the $165 customs fee's to pay and debating if it's really worth it ... . The total will be $940 Cdn. .


I guess you won't have to worry about this anymore jp


----------



## manil (Apr 7, 2014)

#551 was reserved for me  I bought it from a seller in Hong Kong through chrono 24.


----------



## xokokx (Sep 21, 2013)

#1300 here


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Called 8 ADs today and got the same answer....."SOLD OUT"


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

Think I seen it at skywatchers.com $668 , don't know what stock is but might be worth a pop . How's everyone's dia shield holding up . Had mine two weeks and holding up well so far .


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Skywatches is sold out

$882 on eBay is cheapest i see now...
everywhere else seems to be over $900


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

I do not care if the price of my Seiko goes up or down over time as I just want to appreciate it while I am still alive as life is too short to ..... or quarrel over a few dollars.
Anyway, here's my old Leicaflex and till this day, it still works like a charm, lets hope my Seiko will too last this long.
Don't you agree that there is something magical about "Full Mechanical" gadgets, the craftsmanship etc.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Another photo, titled Gold Rush.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

V-Twin said:


> Don't you agree that there is something magical about "Full Mechanical" gadgets, the craftsmanship etc.


Absolutely


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

"Sumo"? Need to come up with another nickname for this watch: "Sumo" was derived from the 12 o'clock market and font on the bezel. This limited edition does not share either of those features.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

V-Twin said:


> I do not care if the price of my Seiko goes up or down over time as I just want to appreciate it while I am still alive as life is too short to ..... or quarrel over a few dollars.


Well said... +3


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

V-Twin said:


> I do not care if the price of my Seiko goes up or down over time as I just want to appreciate it while I am still alive as life is too short to ..... or quarrel over a few dollars.
> Anyway, here's my old Leicaflex and till this day, it still works like a charm, lets hope my Seiko will too last this long.
> Don't you agree that there is something magical about "Full Mechanical" gadgets, the craftsmanship etc.


Well put, well said.
Seems half of this thread is more about the money than the watch. Like V-Twin said krpdm


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

V-Twin said:


> I do not care if the price of my Seiko goes up or down over time as I just want to appreciate it while I am still alive as life is too short to ..... or quarrel over a few dollars.


Nobody's quarreling. We find it interesting. I don't care if they go down to $5. I just enjoy trying to predict the future value of a watch that's new, limited, and popular. The economic side of collecting is interesting.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry if panties were put in a twist! No quarreling was taking place, just simple conversation. Guess that's frowned upon in some threads. :-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Sorry if panties were put in a twist! No quarreling was taking place, just simple conversation. Guess that's frowned upon in some threads. :-d


I'm not saying it happened here, but people have a tendency to look at situations from their own angle and put no more thought into it, so it seems like something it isn't. Then they run with it and it's kinda off the wall.

My boss is like that so I'm acutely aware of people doing it.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not saying it happened here, but people have a tendency to look at situations from their own angle and put no more thought into it, so it seems like something it isn't. Then they run with it and it's kinda off the wall.
> 
> My boss is like that so I'm acutely aware of people doing it.


I should've been more sensitive to dare suggest someone may sell their LE Sumo for a 200% return, hypothetically. All in good fun (sorry to those offended), but back to the more serious matter at hand, never mention future used prices of this watch again, or face the wrath of the scorned.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, in all fairness to those of us who are interested, we've watched Halios have great success with limited editions, of this type, in this price category.

I think it's a very interesting topic. Resale in the under $1K limited editions. It's good WIS stuff.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Sorry if panties were put in a twist! No quarreling was taking place, just simple conversation. Guess that's frowned upon in some threads. :-d


Money is part of the watch equation. Inescapable reality. It's clear that those of us who own this awesome watch are more than happy with it on merit. If people don't like any other tangents then they can browse elsewhere, IMO.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Steven T said:


> Think I seen it at skywatchers.com $668 , don't know what stock is but might be worth a pop . How's everyone's dia shield holding up . Had mine two weeks and holding up well so far .


Mine is holding up nicely, but I have been careful. Got a strapcode bracelet and Zulu coming, so I will keep the OEM in perfect shape. I must say though, the gun metal colour of the bracelet is very nice.


----------



## Dragonutity (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, these new sumos are really making me regret my Casio Oceanus purchase...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ReinhardSA said:


> Mine is holding up nicely, but I have been careful. Got a strapcode bracelet and Zulu coming, so I will keep the OEM in perfect shape. I must say though, the gun metal colour of the bracelet is very nice.


Thanks for the Strapcode reminder. Which one did you order - Endmill, Super Oyster, or Engineer? One of the first two would be my choice.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks for the Strapcode reminder. Which one did you order - Endmill, Super Oyster, or Engineer? One of the first two would be my choice.


I went with the Endmill.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

To the OP, thanks for the original post. I love my new Seiko, I never would have known about it with out your post. Got to love WUS.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The Seiko Boutique on Madison Ave in NY had 1 left, I was there today buying a Marinemaster SBDX012. I wasn't sure if I was going to buy another sBDC027 or get the LE MM, but the gold accents reminded me of the Black Bay I flipped and I couldn't resist.

if anyone wants you can try calling them, they might be able to ship it out, $800 + $75 tax + shipping, they give you the full AD US warranty too.

I could have picked it up and sold it for an easy $100+ profit, but I would rather someone get it and love it at MSRP.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dragonutity said:


> Wow, these new sumos are really making me regret my Casio Oceanus purchase...
> View attachment 3128378


Oceanus is cool enough, I love it too. Diffrent style.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> The Seiko Boutique on Madison Ave in NY had 1 left, I was there today buying a Marinemaster SBDX012. I wasn't sure if I was going to buy another sBDC027 or get the LE MM, but the gold accents reminded me of the Black Bay I flipped and I couldn't resist.
> 
> if anyone wants you can try calling them, they might be able to ship it out, $800 + $75 tax + shipping, they give you the full AD US warranty too.
> 
> I could have picked it up and sold it for an easy $100+ profit, but I would rather someone get it and love it at MSRP.


Did you end up selling the 027?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> Did you end up selling the 027?


I want to keep it since they are very different watches, but my wife was there and made me agree to sell the 027 and my Sinn 142 when that comes back from service  I'm probably going to take some better pics for my sales post. The sumo is more comfortable than the MM, but I love the black and gold look, and the rubber strap is sweet.


----------



## Shiikamaru (Aug 7, 2014)

only con about this watch is the lume is badly applied in close up.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

For the life of me I can't get good photos with my Sony RX100 camera inside my house. My lighting is horrible no matter where I go. Tried to get some comparison photos between SBDC027 and the SBDX012. For daily wear I think the Sumo is HANDS DOWN the winner, it is far more comfortable than the MM300. The MM300 however, is finished slightly better, but not 3x the cost better. MSRP in the NYC boutique is $800 for the SBDC027 and $2500 for the SBDX012, there is no negotiation, however you do get some cool Seiko goodies with purchase (hat, Seiko branded travel case, and Seiko polishing cloth).


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> For the life of me I can't get good photos with my Sony RX100 camera inside my house. My lighting is horrible no matter where I go. Tried to get some comparison photos between SBDC027 and the SBDX012. For daily wear I think the Sumo is HANDS DOWN the winner, it is far more comfortable than the MM300. The MM300 however, is finished slightly better, but not 3x the cost better. MSRP in the NYC boutique is $800 for the SBDC027 and $2500 for the SBDX012, there is no negotiation, however you do get some cool Seiko goodies with purchase (hat, Seiko branded travel case, and Seiko polishing cloth).


Move out of the cave?

Just kiddin, i find it tough too

Oh and your pics make me want a MM.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Shiikamaru said:


> only con about this watch is the lume is badly applied in close up.


All of the good divers have questionable lume application, except for the new ones like the SD Tuna and Landmaster.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I can live with it. This is untouched and no time lapse. Bluer than in real life, but that's a function of a camera setting I presume.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Using a flash? Watch photos always much nicer without it if so.



walrusmonger said:


> For the life of me I can't get good photos with my Sony RX100 camera inside my house. My lighting is horrible no matter where I go. Tried to get some comparison photos between SBDC027 and the SBDX012. For daily wear I think the Sumo is HANDS DOWN the winner, it is far more comfortable than the MM300. The MM300 however, is finished slightly better, but not 3x the cost better. MSRP in the NYC boutique is $800 for the SBDC027 and $2500 for the SBDX012, there is no negotiation, however you do get some cool Seiko goodies with purchase (hat, Seiko branded travel case, and Seiko polishing cloth).


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it a Seiko Hat?



walrusmonger said:


> For the life of me I can't get good photos with my Sony RX100 camera inside my house. My lighting is horrible no matter where I go. Tried to get some comparison photos between SBDC027 and the SBDX012. For daily wear I think the Sumo is HANDS DOWN the winner, it is far more comfortable than the MM300. The MM300 however, is finished slightly better, but not 3x the cost better. MSRP in the NYC boutique is $800 for the SBDC027 and $2500 for the SBDX012, there is no negotiation, however you do get some cool Seiko goodies with purchase (hat, Seiko branded travel case, and Seiko polishing cloth).


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> I want to keep it since they are very different watches, but my wife was there and made me agree to sell the 027 and my Sinn 142 when that comes back from service  I'm probably going to take some better pics for my sales post. The sumo is more comfortable than the MM, but I love the black and gold look, and the rubber strap is sweet.


Take a photo of the 027 with the Sinn please, so I can dream... :-D

-Slonie


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

JoeTritium said:


> Is it a Seiko Hat?


Yup- it's a Seiko Astron hat. The watch travel case was very cool, it has Seiko branding on it. I would post photos but this is a 027 thread, I'll probably make a post detailing my experience at the boutique and include the goodies in that.



Slonie said:


> Take a photo of the 027 with the Sinn please, so I can dream... :-D
> 
> -Slonie


The Sinn has been away for servicing at IWW since October. I only had it in my hands for a day before I sent it away. The watch was nearly 10 years old when I got it, and although I'm sure the Lemania 5100 would still be OK to use, I did not want to risk damaging a valuable watch with an out of production movement. I would still love to keep it, as the 142 was one of my "dream watches" when I first got into collecting, but we'll have to see what happens when I finally get it back.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was not planning on getting one, but got a deal I could not refuse. 508 US!

Just a question. On every photo of the watch, and the ones I have seen personally, the lug end of the bracelet, is not flush with the lugs! I wonder why?


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree, my bracelet wiggles a bit at the lug end. But I'm fine with that.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

The actual bracelet lug ends do not line up with the lugs properly on any example I've seen. Look at the photos on this topic. Strange!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

On a black Nato.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> On a black Nato.
> 
> View attachment 3149250


Looks great on black nato.
Less shiny, more toolish.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

And the best thing. The wife thinks it's my old Sumo I sold two years ago! She actually asked why I am wearing this old one again? Explained that I will be selling some newer ones this year for some extra cash to save. The ones that rarely get worn! Now hope she doesn't find the receipt!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

I grabbed this rubber strap and I am digging it so far. Here's a few pics:


----------



## MbMike (Dec 13, 2014)

I purchased mine used from another WUS member and have had it or 4 days. Really loving it so far, the level of detail is excellent. I might have to try a black nato after seeing the picture above.

Mike


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Was not planning on getting one, but got a deal I could not refuse. 508 US!


Wow, $508.00 is a great buy. Was it from a brick and mortar in Taiwan?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Wow, $508.00 is a great buy. Was it from a brick and mortar in Taiwan?


Yes it was. The market here for dive watches is almost non existent. People don't like them for some reason. Also here authorised dealers never sell at sticker price. Sticker price 27500 Taiwan Dollars. Price I paid 16000.

The only other one I saw was at a dedicated Seiko store, at sticker price.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to add, I have got some real bargains here. All the Seiko watches here are made in Japan versions.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Yes it was. The market here for dive watches is almost non existent. People don't like them for some reason. Also here authorised dealers never sell at sticker price. Sticker price 27500 Taiwan Dollars. Price I paid 16000.
> 
> The only other one I saw was at a dedicated Seiko store, at sticker price.


Very nice, too bad they didn't have more than just one. I wish I would have bought two when I had the chance. One to wear and one to put away.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

bigduke6 said:


> Yes it was. The market here for dive watches is almost non existent. People don't like them for some reason. Also here authorised dealers never sell at sticker price. Sticker price 27500 Taiwan Dollars. Price I paid 16000.
> 
> The only other one I saw was at a dedicated Seiko store, at sticker price.


You can gain alot profit buy and sell then. earn 300USD/pcs


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Unfortunately only found one. But when I decide to flip, I should easily get my money back, with a little interest!!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## MbMike (Dec 13, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 3156050


Wish I knew how to take pictures like this. Bought the wife a Canon DSLR a few years ago she puts it on auto all the time. Probably better off getting her a new cell phone.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

There goes Radar enabling again LOL


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> There goes Radar enabling again LOL


Who? Me?


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Been messing around on my phone


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Who? Me?
> 
> View attachment 3163218


Damn! That really is a great-looking watch.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Impressed with accuracy. One second a day fast.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine says hello!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

btw, does anybody know if there are any left?


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

There are still a few on Ebay.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> There are still a few on Ebay.


Thank you my friend.

I have seen a few on Ebay but with sale price significantly higher than sticker price...


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea I know. They are going for more than a thousand, and so are the ones on amazon. 
Hope you find a good priced one.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

To be honest, it would be really tempting to buy another, so I can wear one and keep the other one in BNIB condition.


I'd only wish I had bought two, when prices were still down to earth.

At $1k is pointless to buy it when I already have it.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Skywatches got one now for below 900usd. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

luth_ukail said:


> Skywatches got one now for below 900usd.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


interesting... i wonder if it is a return?

Also says it has hardlex, but i just assume that is a mistake


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Over 1000 posts on the two LE Sumo threads, and over 100,000 thread views.

Pretty impressive.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Over 1000 posts on the two LE Sumo threads, and over 100,000 thread views.
> 
> Pretty impressive.


A legend in the making


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Thought I'd share this on the official sbdc027 thread. I just recently got this and upon inspection I saw this









I bought it brand new... can anyone relate to this? Thanks!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Over 1000 posts on the two LE Sumo threads, and over 100,000 thread views.
> 
> Pretty impressive.


I'm not surprised, it's a gorgeous piece that just about has it all. I just spent over 2K on the LE MM300 and even that doesn't have sapphire&#8230; I can't f'ing believe it.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

iTreelex said:


> Thought I'd share this on the official sbdc027 thread. I just recently got this and upon inspection I saw this
> 
> View attachment 3174394
> 
> ...


yikes!

where did you get it?
are they gonna take care of it?


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought it from a seller. I messaged them asking where they got it. It's only a small part of the thread that's missing. It continues again as you can see on the right (barely)


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> interesting... i wonder if it is a return?
> 
> Also says it has hardlex, but i just assume that is a mistake


Probably. But someone can check it out. My previous deals with skywatches, none of the watches have any problems. Not even the popular misalign. So i assume its a mistake on the hardlex too.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Bought it from a seller. I messaged them asking where they got it. It's only a small part of the thread that's missing. It continues again as you can see on the right (barely)


It must be under warranty, and that's a simple fix.

I assume you are going to keep, and get it sorted by seiko!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Sumo LE 50th Anniversary, to keep the Shogun company.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> I'm not surprised, it's a gorgeous piece that just about has it all. I just spent over 2K on the LE MM300 and even that doesn't have sapphire&#8230; I can't f'ing believe it.


A dive watch without sapphire is actually better if you dive with it. A lot of times on a boat there is decent swell, and a lot of metal to smack the crystal on.
Even a lot of shore dives require entry and exit over rocks. The only crystal I have broken diving is sapphire.
For the others, I just buy made to measure clear crystal protectors off EBay.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

felt like taking a bunch of pics this morning:


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Finally got my hands on mine and took some pictures!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Isn't it funny how we take pictures of the watches we love, and everyone enjoys it?

There are watches that have been photographed a million times and we still all pile in to rejoice.

The congratulatory tone and praise really make a good forum fun.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Isn't it funny how we take pictures of the watches we love, and everyone enjoys it?
> 
> There are watches that have been photographed a million times and we still all pile in to rejoice.
> 
> The congratulatory tone and praise really make a good forum fun.


Agreed. Plus, this watch in particular is especially photogenic.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

And pets love it too!

-Slonie


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Bright moon and lume. Though a 190g watch is actually a terrible choice for bumpy riding. Oh well!

-Slonie


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Slonie said:


> And pets love it too!
> 
> -Slonie


No watch is worthy til it passes the 'cat test'


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Five seconds fast over five days. Impressive. Just flipped my month old shrouded monster, because I knew it would not get any wrist time. And for the no brainer price of 508 US it did not require much thought. If fact I am flipping a few watches that I know will just sit in the cupboard! I've been looking for a diver that can be dressed down, which I am currently doing, on a Nato, as well as being able to dress up, for the odd occasion where I need to wear a suit. The LE fits the bill perfectly. It is one of those watches you need to see in the flesh. When I first saw the pictures of it I was not to excited. However, in the flesh, it's a thousand times better. I would like to know what the bezel is made out of though?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

its semi-gloss resin coated unobtainium


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> its semi-gloss resin coated unobtainium


Lol. |>

It is very true that the watch needs to be seen in hand (or on wrist).


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Serial number 001 on Ebay for 999 US if anyone is interested.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Thought I'd share this on the official sbdc027 thread. I just recently got this and upon inspection I saw this
> 
> View attachment 3174394
> 
> ...


ouch!!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

bigduke6 said:


> Serial number 001 on Ebay for 999 US if anyone is interested.


i saw this one yesterday.

however, i cannot believe that it is true...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

$999 starting bid.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

$1K for #1 is worth if you are strictly collecting, easily.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> $1K for #1 is worth if you are strictly collecting, easily.


If that was a BIN price, I'd snap it up (assuming originality).


----------



## Steven T (Jan 25, 2015)

*
I really do think that 1k for this handsome watch is a fair price . Those of us who picked them up for less got a great deal .*


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

krpdm said:


> Sumo LE 50th Anniversary, to keep the Shogun company.


Killer combo. ..


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

bigduke6 said:


> Serial number 001 on Ebay for 999 US if anyone is interested.


Well.....999 for #001 is fair enough in this case. just my 0.02


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

krpdm said:


> Sumo LE 50th Anniversary, to keep the Shogun company.


Well, I've got half the combo! The Shogun keeps tempting me though...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Serial number 001 on Ebay for 999 US if anyone is interested.





Robotaz said:


> $1K for #1 is worth if you are strictly collecting, easily.





teaman2004 said:


> Well.....999 for #001 is fair enough in this case. just my 0.02


misaligned chapter ring =(


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

teaman2004 said:


> Well.....999 for #001 is fair enough in this case. just my 0.02


Can't find the link of this item


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Seiko PROSPEX Limited 50th Anniversary Sumo SBDC027 Serial Number 0001 | eBay


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Seiko PROSPEX Limited 50th Anniversary Sumo SBDC027 Serial Number 0001 | eBay


Thanks


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't think chapter ring is misaligned, but rather the bezel needs another click?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Don't think chapter ring is misaligned, but rather the bezel needs another click?


I'm looking at the chapter ring compared to the markers and the ring appears slightly shifted clockwise to me


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> I'm looking at the chapter ring compared to the markers and the ring appears slightly shifted clockwise to me


My thoughts exactly. It's a small clockwise shift, but it looks more obvious due to the linear makers.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The bezel is definitely off a click. The chapter ring does look spun a little clockwise as well, but it's difficult to really accurately assess without a dead on pic, but there appears to be a small shift. <**runs hysterically to watch box to check own**>


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine is ok. Thank goodness, lol.









Now, of some interest is the perception in the photo above that the bezel is off. Just goes to show how deceptive that can be when three dimensions are accounted for (the bezel being elevated above the dial and chapter ring) and the possibility that the watch case is canted even very slightly to one side. From an angled shot it is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Guy removed the case back sticker too.. 
so basically worthless now.

:-d


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> Guy removed the case back sticker too..
> so basically worthless now.
> 
> :-d


One bid!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ouch, dude got sniped at the last second... $1136 it went for


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> ouch, dude got sniped at the last second... $1136 it went for


Now we'll have to see it bumped every 12 hours for the next year at $2000.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will sell mine for 2k. Everything's aligned perfectly, but it's not 001!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Will sell mine for 2k. Everything's aligned perfectly, but it's not 001!


I didn't say it will sell at that. It will just be bumped endlessly.

Remember the dou..., sorry, dude that bought the Halios Puck on eBay for $1300 and then bumped it forever at like $1500 or more?

I sense the same thing coming.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I can see this piece commanding $1250 to $1500 easily NIB a couple of years from now, as long as they don't update the regular sumo with any part from the 027 (bezel/dial/sapphire). #1, as long as it remains "new" should fetch a small premium over that, so I really could see it going for $1750 to $2000 in a couple of years. I am sure the buyer of #1 felt the same way and is probably keeping it new for a while to try and make some money... or they're just a Seiko collector 

But you're right, people don't understand that in the B&S forum you need to sell at -under- eBay pricing because you're not getting charged the crazy fees, and the buyers here know that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I can see this piece commanding $1250 to $1500 easily NIB a couple of years from now, as long as they don't update the regular sumo with any part from the 027 (bezel/dial/sapphire). #1, as long as it remains "new" should fetch a small premium over that, so I really could see it going for $1750 to $2000 in a couple of years. I am sure the buyer of #1 felt the same way and is probably keeping it new for a while to try and make some money... or they're just a Seiko collector


lol, no way, Holmes. You're cracking me up though. Good one.


----------



## Frankp (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## manil (Apr 7, 2014)

The mine has just arrived #551


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> lol, no way, Holmes. You're cracking me up though. Good one.


Seiko Silver Sumo King Power Limited Edition SPB029 | eBay
This one went for $1100 + $50 shipping

New Green Sumo PROSPEX SBDC019 Limited Edition | eBay
This one had a $1559 asking price, best offer was accepted, I'm sure he got at least $1200 for it

Neither of these limited edition Sumos look 1/2 as good as the SBDB027. I'll remember to check back in a few years to see what they sell for, remember- I said #001 could fetch $1750, I think they will fetch at least $1250 as long as they're still NIB.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

oh and mine is #1660...
i wish something cool had happened that year


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Wow, sumo LE 019 came in a pretty nice box...how come ours only has this ****ty carton box?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

LuisR said:


> Wow, sumo LE 019 came in a pretty nice box...how come ours only has this ****ty carton box?
> View attachment 3289658


That's also one reason why those LEs cost so much more.

If you paid $500 for the 027 compared to $350 for the 001 then basically you just paid for the upgrades with nothing added for LE status...
which is a helluva good deal in the watch world.

That being said, the cool cases and boxes that some LEs come with are pretty neat...
like this kit that came with a burgundy monster i flipped a while back:


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, I wasn't too happy with how the 20mm black isofrane looked or felt so I decided to go with a squeezed in OD green 22mm instead. It wasn't too difficult squeezing it in there and I like the look and feel much better so far.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

#360 checking in:


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

SBDC027 on black nato



SBDC027 vs SKX007


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Question for those who own the 027 and either a Shogun or MM300;

Could you please advise if the hand/lume color is closer to the greenish tint of the Shogun or the whiter tint of the MM300? I'm interested in the daylight color, not the lume color.

Only those who own a Shogun or MM300 to compare directly please. 

Thanks in advance for the assistance.

Hoppy


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

never hadShogun, but lume of SBDC027 is quite close to MM300 (of course MM300 has stronger lume)


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Question for those who own the 027 and either a Shogun or MM300;
> 
> Could you please advise if the hand/lume color is closer to the greenish tint of the Shogun or the whiter tint of the MM300? I'm interested in the daylight color, not the lume color.
> 
> ...


the shogun lume has a slight touch of green to it, while the 027 is slightly more cream.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, it sounds like it's more MM300 like. I appreciate the assist.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

If remember to take a pic after a drunken basketball weekend in Vegas, I can take a pic of all three side by side for your comparison.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

I think that blue seconds hand would be really nice on this watch, don't you?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LuisR said:


> I think that blue seconds hand would be really nice on this watch, don't you?


The thought is upsetting. The whole thing blue? lol


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> The thought is upsetting. The whole thing blue? lol


No, just like the white samurai's one but blue instead of red details....
not sure if the whole thing blue (as in gs snowflakes) would work on the dark dial.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got mine and this thing is way beyond expectations for me.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Stellite said:


> I just got mine and this thing is way beyond expectations for me.


It really is isn't it? It was for me too.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> It really is isn't it? It was for me too.


It basically encompasses all of the upgrades I wanted in the Sumo. The only thing better would have been no date and a green dial.:-d but that is personal preference.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

......and 22mm lugs, for a more proportioned appearance.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> ......and 22mm lugs, for a more proportioned appearance.


While I can definitely understand the desire for a wider lug width, it doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I would think that the geometry of the case would look "off" it it had a 22mm lug width. But maybe not, it might look even better.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> ......and 22mm lugs, for a more proportioned appearance.


I actually prefer the 20mm for the overall weight savings.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

20mm seems all wrong...
right up til i bought one and wore it.
Then, at least to me, it all made sense.

Beefier lugs give it the signature look and the narrower bracelet makes it super comfortable


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I like the Sumo in all its variations, I just think it would be even better with the extra 2mm.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Wearing mine as I type this. The bezel just makes the whole dial pop. Lovely watch, find myself staring at it waaay too often.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Ordered mine a few weeks ago, but due to my lack of trust in my national post office and customs officials, I had it sent to family in the US for safekeeping until I see them in July. The wait is already agonizing!

On the plus side, come July, I expect mine will be the only wrist on the _entire African continent_ to be wearing this exclusive timepiece!

Seems like almost everyone is wearing it on the original bracelet or nato. I expect to wear mine on an olive nato or MM waffle a good portion of the time. But I'm wondering if anyone tried this on a shark mesh? Any photos? I expect the lug length leaves a nasty gap, but haven't seen any photos to confirm.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, anything other than a bracelet with end links or natos leaves a large gap. For some it isn't a big deal, for some it is. I have tried my black Sumo on mesh, it's just kinda 'meh'.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I showed mine to a friend and he declared it his "first grail watch". Of course, I "helped" him out a few weeks ago by gifting him a SNK809 as a starter Seiko auto... The first one is always free!


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

A Zulu works well, as it is thicker and more substantial than a Nato. Had on a Nato, but they tend to be a bit flimsy.


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

ReinhardSA said:


> Wearing mine as I type this. The bezel just makes the whole dial pop. Lovely watch, find myself staring at it waaay too often.


I feel the same too. The bezel looks like it is part of the dial at a glance due to
it's glossy finish.


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

*Edited.. I just realized I posted in the wrong thread! Whoops... enjoy this pic of my reg sumo though, cause I don't know how to delete attachments.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL, did you mod sapphire? It looks good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JohannTheTerrible said:


> *Edited.. I just realized I posted in the wrong thread! Whoops... enjoy this pic of my reg sumo though, cause I don't know how to delete attachments.


We love all the Sumos brother. You're welcome here.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a lume pic of the SBDC027 and a number of the main Seiko culprits: Lume Comparison: 1st Gen Monster, Spork, Shogun, SBBN007, Sumo, SBDC027LE, 300MM


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Back on the BC rubber strap. Starting to prefer this strap over the bracelet


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

The MM300 waffle looks AMAZING on a sumo. Highly recommended.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Great video review by 555 Gear:


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

This thread and the 555 Gear video review just cost me $800. SBDC027 incoming! Serves me right for waiting around until they were scarce, but better late than never...


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

You won't regret it. Welcome to the club

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

workahol said:


> This thread and the 555 Gear video review just cost me $800. SBDC027 incoming! Serves me right for waiting around until they were scarce, but better late than never...


Where'd you get it? I saw one at the nyc boutique a few weeks ago, didn't pull the trigger and now it's gone. SMH


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! --Andrew @ 555 Gear



Millbarge said:


> Great video review by 555 Gear:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Finally received my straps:


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

I ordered one from Luxury of Watches last night because it showed in stock at $640 with free shipping. Everything went through and I received an order confirmation.

Then I got an email this morning notifying me that it was out of stock :-(

It was too good to be true; I guess I'll just go back to saving for my MM300.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

BONDLTK said:


> I ordered one from Luxury of Watches last night because it showed in stock at $640 with free shipping. Everything went through and I received an order confirmation.
> 
> Then I got an email this morning notifying me that it was out of stock :-(
> 
> It was too good to be true; I guess I'll just go back to saving for my MM300.


Lol I did the same exact thing. Very shady!


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

Well here's #0501:










I haven't worn a Sumo before so I was a bit surprised by the size on my 6.75" wrist. However, I do admit it's growing on me. With a Marinemaster ratcheting clasp fitted it's actually quite comfortable. The bezel and chapter ring alignment is good too.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Picked up a couple Zulu straps to try out. Really digging it on the distressed leather:


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

Darn - I really wanted to like this watch, and I do, bit it doesn't like me. Maybe I'm just old fashioned about watch sizes, but I find it's just too big! So, off it goes to get flipped for something else...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

workahol said:


> Darn - I really wanted to like this watch, and I do, bit it doesn't like me. Maybe I'm just old fashioned about watch sizes, but I find it's just too big! So, off it goes to get flipped for something else...


Different wrist shapes tend to augment Sumo proportion issues.

I have a flat, bony wrist, so it fits very well. Wrists of the same diameter, but rounder, wouldn't fare as well.

Sorry to hear you have to flip it, but there are a lot of other fish in the sea. Good luck,and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Different wrist shapes tend to augment Sumo proportion issues.
> 
> I have a flat, bony wrist, so it fits very well. Wrists of the same diameter, but rounder, wouldn't fare as well.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have to flip it, but there are a lot of other fish in the sea. Good luck,and let us know what you come up with.


Same here - flat and bony. The Sumo case fits my wrist better than any other watch I own.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

#0527 is reporting for duty. Thanks to WUS member JoeTritium for the hook-up. 
SUMO by admodecker, on Flickr


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Question, does anybody know if the anti reflective coating is on both sides of the crystal or inside only?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> Question, does anybody know if the anti reflective coating is on both sides of the crystal or inside only?


I don't know if the inside even has it. You wouldn't know the crystal has any AR at all by looking at it.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Trying to determine whether the scratch on my crystal is actually the ar coating. If this is the case I am considering removing the coating.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

everyone should try the marinemaster rubber on his sbdc027.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

pamaro said:


> everyone should try the marinemaster rubber on his sbdc027.


How big is the lug gap with the MM rubber?


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

ReinhardSA said:


> How big is the lug gap with the MM rubber?


Not too big.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

pamaro said:


> everyone should try the marinemaster rubber on his sbdc027.


Maybe the Tuna rubber... the MM rubber looks like a meat tenderizer.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Installed my strapcode bracelet


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Why?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

why not??


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks horrible. Is it infinitely more comfortable, secure, or functional? The stock bracelet is one of the best under $1K, ever. Please explain.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> It looks horrible. Is it infinitely more comfortable, secure, or functional? The stock bracelet is one of the best under $1K, ever. Please explain.


Is there a simple way to take out some links in the stock bracelet? I'm having some difficulty making an adjustment.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> It looks horrible. Is it infinitely more comfortable, secure, or functional? The stock bracelet is one of the best under $1K, ever. Please explain.


A matter of opinion  .

Think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> It looks horrible. Is it infinitely more comfortable, secure, or functional? The stock bracelet is one of the best under $1K, ever. Please explain.


the best description i can give is it gives it more of an 'planet ocean' look


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Few reasons actually:

1. I want to keep the diashield coated bracelet mint for now
2. The strap code bracelet feels really solid and sizing it was a dream.
3. The strap code bracelet fits better at the lugs. It comes right up to the bottom edge of the bezel, where as the old one did not.

That being said, I still think the watch looks at its best on the black zulu. It really makes the black bezel pop and wears very comfortably.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Keeping the stock one mint makes sense, but I'd still just buy a regular Sumo bracelet.

Hey, to each his own. If we were all droids with no opinion we'd all be wearing a Rolex.

Carry on. It's a great watch no matter the strap/bracelet.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Strapcode bracelet looks great. SUMO GONE WILD!!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I can't sleep since i sold my Sumo LE. Good Lord forgive me for this terrible mistake but my soul is possessed by evil spirits and they control everything. My body, my will, my money, and they forced me to do it.
They are forcing me now to buy a Rolex GMT Master 2 pepsi. That's awful. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

View attachment 4134513


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry folks wrong thread.


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

Just FYI, I was browsing on Rakuten and saw a few from big sellers for around $450, in stock. They don't show up if you search Rakuten itself, but if you Google the reference and Rakuten, you should find the listing.

I'm lusting after a different JDM at the moment, but I figured you'd want to know!


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Anyone who wears theirs regularly have thoughts on the diashield treatment? Are the bracelets markedly more scratch resistant than the regular Seiko SS? 

Ordered mine a few months ago, and am excited to finally be getting my hands on it later this month!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

ScholarsInk said:


> Just FYI, I was browsing on Rakuten and saw a few from big sellers for around $450, in stock. They don't show up if you search Rakuten itself, but if you Google the reference and Rakuten, you should find the listing.
> 
> I'm lusting after a different JDM at the moment, but I figured you'd want to know!


That means they're out of stock.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

svendsenp said:


> Anyone who wears theirs regularly have thoughts on the diashield treatment? Are the bracelets markedly more scratch resistant than the regular Seiko SS?
> 
> Ordered mine a few months ago, and am excited to finally be getting my hands on it later this month!


i've got a couple of scratches on my clasp, and i dont even wear it regularly


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

svendsenp said:


> Anyone who wears theirs regularly have thoughts on the diashield treatment? Are the bracelets markedly more scratch resistant than the regular Seiko SS?
> 
> Ordered mine a few months ago, and am excited to finally be getting my hands on it later this month!


 Sold mine that I had worn maybe 7-8 times and it had not a single scratch anywhere.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't really care. I buy watches that I like to wear. I have dinged the bezel, put a small scratch on the AR coating, and I am sure there are a few scratches on the bracelet. Wear and enjoy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bigduke6 said:


> I don't really care. I buy watches that I like to wear. I have dinged the bezel, put a small scratch on the AR coating, and I am sure there are a few scratches on the bracelet. Wear and enjoy.


All great, but he wants to know how scratch-resistant the diashield is. It's a fair question since it is a unique feature.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just had a look. A few scratches on the bracelet. Any exterior treatment will eventually get worn away over time. I am looking right now at a bracelet on my Prometheus Pirana and they look similar. There was another poster who changed his bracelet to keep the original in new condition. Bottom line, it will scratch, during daily wear.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Now that the hype has died down, how is everyone enjoying their SBDC027s?

Mine still gets most of the wrist time and I love it on the black ZULU.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

No. 859 checking in...


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

zainabdulrahman said:


> No. 859 checking in...
> 
> View attachment 4374866


Would it be possible to take a side on photo with the MM rubber? I would love to see how big the gap is, as I have heard the MM type rubber strap makes for a much better fit.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

ReinhardSA said:


> Would it be possible to take a side on photo with the MM rubber? I would love to see how big the gap is, as I have heard the MM type rubber strap makes for a much better fit.


You mean like this? The gap isn't really there while on the wrist. Glad I bought this strap.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

zainabdulrahman said:


> You mean like this? The gap isn't really there while on the wrist. Glad I bought this strap.
> 
> View attachment 4375986
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's alright... I wish the long crown wouldn't stab my hand every time I move my hands upwards. I also don't like the feel of the bezel turns (I have two and they both feel and sound like cheap plastic). Typical Seiko quality, I guess.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Seriously, this watch could be the first boomerang in my WIS career.
This watch is like 'Cell" in Dragon ball, it's got the DNA of the "mm300", "62MAS", 6105, sumo... Never "cell" it


----------



## doc_brown_ (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

#1480 located in beautiful Vancouver, B.C.!









No picture will do it justice.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

Omg, that's the strap!


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



LuisR said:


> Omg, that's the strap!


... And which strap would that be, kind sir?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sumo Master


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Travelling companion for today (and the foreseeable future)


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*



zainabdulrahman said:


> ... And which strap would that be, kind sir?[/QUOToE]
> 
> The mm30 one (waffle rubber) posted earlier. Very nice


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, this watch would be a stunner in blue. A guy can dream, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

> Man, this watch would be a stunner in blue. A guy can dream, right?


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

William Ayin said:


> View attachment 4533290


Hey!!! How did my watch turn blue?????:-d


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

zainabdulrahman said:


> Hey!!! How did my watch turn blue?????:-d











lol


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

SDDC0027 with Dive Clock.


----------



## cicione (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry if already posted... any comments about the accuracy of the movement (6R15, +25/-15 spd)? How is doing, especially for those that owned it for a considerable period of time. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

cicione said:


> Hi guys, sorry if already posted... any comments about the accuracy of the movement (6R15, +25/-15 spd)? How is doing, especially for those that owned it for a considerable period of time. Thanks! ;-)


About 3 weeks old and +1.2 secs/day, consistently. Good enough? ;-)


----------



## cicione (Oct 28, 2012)

zainabdulrahman said:


> About 3 weeks old and +1.2 secs/day, consistently. Good enough? ;-)


Thank you for your input - not bad at all! ;-)


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your SBDC027 Sumo LE's here!*

The grand Seiko I put as grail in my first post is the grail that cut land one day,
the mother grail that never will land in my winder is Seiko spacewalk.

Just read about that watch blows me away,
I mean Seiko build the CNC machines to make the case to the watch them self,
because no one cut make them show me another brand that have taken such a no compromise rute.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

V-Twin said:


> SDDC0027 with Dive Clock.


Info on the dive clock? Never seen anything like it, but definitely want one!


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

rawmanjones said:


> Info on the dive clock? Never seen anything like it, but definitely want one!


I too like the look of them as they are not the usual clocks you see. It makes looking at the clock much more interesting, to me anyway. Ideal for your man cave.

We have a few of them throughout the house. It's uses 1 AA battery and is Quartz 12888 movement, the second hand is continuous sweeping and silent just like an automatic watch. It has a date too and it turns over around midnight. The bazel is painted and naturally does not rotate.
It's made of aluminium, 13 inch in diameter and 2 inch thick. I am not sure how it weights but my estimation is about 350-450 grams.

Don't expect Swiss or Japan made workmanship or the bazel to aligned perfectly at 12 o'clock as after all it's just a replica copy of Rolex dive watches. 
It doesn't say where it is made and you can bet your dollar that they are made in China.
Because it's quartz, it keeps the time accurately, look good and that is all I care.

The GMT Master II comes in colour combinations of red/blue, red/black and blue/black (note - MT hand doesn't move). 
The Submariner comes in blue, green and black.
There is also a gold coloured Daytona Cosmograph clock. I am sure there are also other Rolex models like Explorer but these are the models they stock.

The indices are lumed and naturally not as bright as Seiko lumes. There is a photo where I placed the SBDC 027 on top of it.
I never really tested how long the lume lasted as not in the habit of sitting in the dark for hours or wake up in the middle of the night to check the lume.

Having said that, I am now curious and might try it out one night, shine a torch on both the watch and clock then check several hours later or something.

Will post some photos in the next post.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Some photos of the dive clock.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Lume photos.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

V-Twin said:


> Lume photos.


Thanks for all the info! I definitely want one. Do you mind sharing where you purchased?


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

rawmanjones said:


> Thanks for all the info! I definitely want one. Do you mind sharing where you purchased?


I bought them from a small local watch battery change shop (the ones along the aisle in a shopping mall) at AUD $70 each. 
If you goggle it (e.g. dive clocks), you should be able to find them.

Since my last post, I tested the lume and it last about 4 to 5 hrs.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ya plenty of those dive clocks available here too.
too bad havent seen any omega planet ocean styled ones.
lots of rolex, panerai, b&r, hublot...did i already say lots of rolex? zzz.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

V-Twin said:


> I bought them from a small local watch battery change shop (the ones along the aisle in a shopping mall) at AUD $70 each.
> If you goggle it (e.g. dive clocks), you should be able to find them..


Can't seem to find any on ebay or google, other than one for US $600 and AUD $70 is about what I'm looking to spend. I'll have to check some local shops (in the US). Thanks again.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^^^....maybe you can start an "OFFICIAL limited piece of $#*t wall clock" thread. I'm visiting for some more limited sumo ....!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kinesis said:


> ^^^....maybe you can start an "OFFICIAL limited piece of $#*t wall clock" thread. I'm visiting for some more limited sumo ....!


Considering the fact you aren't an admin or mod, you can pound sand or start your own forum. I'm sure by your comment that it would go really well. Look into it.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)




----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

cicione said:


> Hi guys, sorry if already posted... any comments about the accuracy of the movement (6R15, +25/-15 spd)? How is doing, especially for those that owned it for a considerable period of time. Thanks! ;-)


mine is +7.7s a day


----------



## cicione (Oct 28, 2012)

LuisR said:


> mine is +7.7s a day


Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Residency Evil (Dec 21, 2014)

What's my best bet for grabbing one of these now?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ever since I replaced the bracelet with the ones from SKX013 I am bring this guy out most of the time. The bracelet is very comfortable for a small wrist.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

SBDC027 with SKX013 bracelet


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Residency Evil said:


> What's my best bet for grabbing one of these now?


I have one on the FS section...


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

This thing has barely been off my wrist since it was released. I'm pretty sure that qualifies it as a keeper...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Residency Evil said:


> What's my best bet for grabbing one of these now?


Place a WTB in the classifieds and keep checking the sales forum. Paid $750 for mine 2 months ago.


----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

cicione said:


> Hi guys, sorry if already posted... any comments about the accuracy of the movement (6R15, +25/-15 spd)? How is doing, especially for those that owned it for a considerable period of time. Thanks! ;-)


Mine is pretty solidly +4 a day. Most of that gain comes when it's at rest at night - it only picks up a second or so over the 12-15 hours it's on the wrist.


----------



## cicione (Oct 28, 2012)

jbreuckm said:


> Mine is pretty solidly +4 a day. Most of that gain comes when it's at rest at night - it only picks up a second or so over the 12-15 hours it's on the wrist.


Thanks!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

After quite a search I just ordered a new one, will pick it up Monday and post a pic when on the wrist.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just arrived today, not on the wrist as going to find it a new home, sweet watch but I also just got an Ananta so won't keep both.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

/\/\/\ I have a friend named Pete that flips watches almost that fast!!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> /\/\/\ I have a friend named Pete that flips watches almost that fast!!


That wasn't the plan but want to give the Ananta the wrist time it deserves so as long as I don't lose $ I'll sell it on.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Biggles3 said:


> That wasn't the plan but want to give the Ananta the wrist time it deserves so as long as I don't lose $ I'll sell it on.


now you must post a pic of your beautiful ananta as punishment for betraying the sumo


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

William Ayin said:


> now you must post a pic of your beautiful ananta as punishment for betraying the sumo


If you insist ;-)


----------



## kkhawone (Dec 25, 2012)

Anybody selling a sbdc027?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

kkhawone said:


> Anybody selling a sbdc027?


I am.. interested?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

kkhawone said:


> Anybody selling a sbdc027?


 Me too, brand new.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

No diving but it enjoys a ride.


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

V-Twin said:


> No diving but it enjoys a ride.


They really should make ads like this^

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

My SBDC027 has gained just 3 seconds in 3 days sitting in the box, is that normal? That accuracy is on a par with any COSC certified watch costing 5-10 times as much, very impressive!


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

kkhawone said:


> Anybody selling a sbdc027?


I have one I can sell new never worn.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## -Ploprof- (Sep 7, 2015)

Just arrived today.....


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

This thing is amazing!


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

This watch has kicked my MM300 off my, at least for the time. The things I love about this watch that I could not stand on the original Sumo: 1. The almost cartoonish font on the bezel, and 2. The italicized script "Automatic" on the dial. The other things I love about this watch are the applied hour markers (reminiscent of the 62MAS / 6105), the lacquered bezel insert, the amazing case design, and the color of the dial. It has hints of chocolate, instead of black and can change color / shimmer in different lighting as displayed by the following photos:





Also, I don't mind the 20 mm bracelet / scrap size at all. Again, this is reminiscent of the 6105.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Just got my Yobokies Beads of Rice bracelet today. That's one comfy bracelet, I tell you... Thanks Harold!


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been following this thread with considerable envy and had even added the SBDC027 to my modest interest list. Sunday night I found myself browsing Seiya Japans site (like I do) and imagine my surprise when I saw a listing for "1x - Seiko SBDC027 Limited Edition Sumo Last One!" in stock for $664 US. I kept looking for the "out of stock" banner but I couldn't find it! So I did what any sane Seikoholic would do, I added it to my cart. Sure enough, it took me to PayPal, processed the transaction and boom, I received an email confirmation a minute later. Still in disbelief, I went to bed fully expecting an email in the morning explaining their website error and that the order was cancelled but I never received such an email. The next day I rechecked the site but the listing was completely gone (not even out of stock!) I don't normally drink and shop the web at the same time but now I was doubting it ever happened. Lo and behold, a tracking email just hit my inbox from Seiya! I still won't believe it until it's in my hands but I'm starting to let myself get a little bit excited about the idea of joining the club!!! Thanks to all my fellow enablers!

Tim

#seiko_central original photography on Instagram

SDGZ013 Auto Chrono Ti 50th Anniversay LE, SBDC007 "Shogun," SBDC027 50th Anniversary LE "Sumo" SDGM003 Brightz "Grand Cocktail," SARG011, SRP309 "Orange Monster," SNZH55 "Flake" Mod, SNZH55 "FFF" Mod, SKX031 "Black Bay" Mod, SNKL07 "Expedition" Mod, SNDC33, SNN217, SSC017, SNKM47


----------



## -Ploprof- (Sep 7, 2015)

Here are 2 comparison shots: SBDC027 on Isofrane...









vs. MM300 waffle strap, which is the perfect match imo:


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

The more I see this watch, it grow the like on me. Need to try one on wrist


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

#309 landed this past Saturday from Seiya! I really like my Shogun and first impression is of a much heavier watch! I really like the tweaks to the Sumo design (the loss of the camel toe, the 62MAS like dial, 6105 hands, MM300 style tempered steel bezel insert with non-cartoonish font) and the Sumo case is cool in its own way. The DiaShield and sapphire are icing on the cake. On a NATO it definitely has a retro feel to it. I still love the Shogun (super comfortable) but this is certainly a worthy stablemate. Thanks to this thread for all the inspiration!









Tim

#seiko_central original photography on Instagram

SDGZ013 Auto Chrono Ti 50th Anniversay LE, SBDC007 "Shogun," SBDC027 50th Anniversary LE "Sumo" SDGM003 Brightz "Grand Cocktail," SARG011, SRP309 "Orange Monster," SNZH55 "Flake" Mod, SNZH55 "FFF" Mod, SKX031 "Black Bay" Mod, SNKL07 "Expedition" Mod, SNDC33, SNN217, SSC017, SNKM47


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Still loving this watch. Somehow managed to scratch the bezel between the 45-50 markers. Anyone know if the Diashield coating can be polished?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

-Ploprof- said:


> Here are 2 comparison shots: SBDC027 on Isofrane...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5405970&d=1442657220"]
> 
> ...


I was almost about to buy one, but after some research thought that it was going to be a little big for my 6,5 inch wrist, what's you wrist size?


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

#412
checking in for duty ...









;-)


----------



## -Ploprof- (Sep 7, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> I was almost about to buy one, but after some research thought that it was going to be a little big for my 6,5 inch wrist, what's you wrist size?


My wrist size is 6,7inch. I think even with a 6,5inch wrist the Sumo is not unwearable though, as the lugs curve down in just the right spot.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Myrrhman said:


> #412
> checking in for duty ...
> 
> View attachment 6111002
> ...


Looking good!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hookey (Jan 2, 2012)

Picked up number 1921 just under two weeks ago. Been my only wearer for the last eleven days and it is running at a very consistent plus 6.5 seconds per day. Very happy with this level of performance.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

T6061 said:


> I have been following this thread with considerable envy and had even added the SBDC027 to my modest interest list. Sunday night I found myself browsing Seiya Japans site (like I do) and imagine my surprise when I saw a listing for "1x - Seiko SBDC027 Limited Edition Sumo Last One!" in stock for $664 US. I kept looking for the "out of stock" banner but I couldn't find it! So I did what any sane Seikoholic would do, I added it to my cart. Sure enough, it took me to PayPal, processed the transaction and boom, I received an email confirmation a minute later. Still in disbelief, I went to bed fully expecting an email in the morning explaining their website error and that the order was cancelled but I never received such an email. The next day I rechecked the site but the listing was completely gone (not even out of stock!) I don't normally drink and shop the web at the same time but now I was doubting it ever happened. Lo and behold, a tracking email just hit my inbox from Seiya! I still won't believe it until it's in my hands but I'm starting to let myself get a little bit excited about the idea of joining the club!!! Thanks to all my fellow enablers!
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

V-Twin said:


> T6061 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been following this thread with considerable envy and had even added the SBDC027 to my modest interest list. Sunday night I found myself browsing Seiya Japans site (like I do) and imagine my surprise when I saw a listing for "1x - Seiko SBDC027 Limited Edition Sumo Last One!" in stock for $664 US. I kept looking for the "out of stock" banner but I couldn't find it! So I did what any sane Seikoholic would do, I added it to my cart. Sure enough, it took me to PayPal, processed the transaction and boom, I received an email confirmation a minute later. Still in disbelief, I went to bed fully expecting an email in the morning explaining their website error and that the order was cancelled but I never received such an email. The next day I rechecked the site but the listing was completely gone (not even out of stock!) I don't normally drink and shop the web at the same time but now I was doubting it ever happened. Lo and behold, a tracking email just hit my inbox from Seiya! I still won't believe it until it's in my hands but I'm starting to let myself get a little bit excited about the idea of joining the club!!! Thanks to all my fellow enablers!
> ...


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Haven't posted a photo for a while.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

nice, that beads of rice bracelet is tops
Q


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Pic from yesterday. Still loving this watch


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh these Sumo's look so good


----------



## bustaman306 (Jan 6, 2016)

Agreed. These sumos look great and their Limited editions too.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

My number is 034 
I have it a one year

Regards from Poland 
Martin


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

That x logo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

AnR_classyStore said:


> That x logo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, get over it 

My only picky thing is the lume. Could of been done a bit smoother and less chunky.

From the uneven application, when you look closely the applied lume creates dark spots or shadows.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

AnR_classyStore said:


> That x logo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many have expressed dislike for the X ( actually PS ) but not explained why ?
For example I dislike the seiko 5 " 5 " badge on the dial because I associate
it with " low budget watch" even though I know about the 5 attributes it stood
For.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe one day i can live with it... Like i can live with the 5 logo... But the signed crown with x on tuna is cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

burns78 said:


> View attachment 6573906
> View attachment 6573930
> View attachment 6573938


I wear mine on seiko nylon strap just like yours. Lighter and comfy. The Lume is lumpy due to application by hand I guess so it is a good thing to me. Better than robot.
I notice your 12 o'clock indice also not perfectly aligned just like mine. Lol


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

AnR_classyStore said:


> Maybe one day i can live with it... Like i can live with the 5 logo... But the signed crown with x on tuna is cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But why you dislike it. Please share.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Latest


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

I wear mine on a cordura / nylon as well. 

The H. Roma cordura in black or grey is nice, and relatively cheap.

These sbdc027's are looking good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I hear ya. I found the same thing on SBDX001. But you know what, I eventually got over it. That just add human touches to watch making. 



ckamp said:


> Ah, get over it
> 
> My only picky thing is the lume. Could of been done a bit smoother and less chunky.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Any idea if refinishing of the Diashield bracelet is possible? If its not possible, anyone know if Seiko Service will sell a new Diashield bracelet for the SBDC027? Or, am I SOL and will I have to just buy a standard SBDC001 bracelet without the Diashield coating?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Still love this watch. Pic from yesterday


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

I totally agree with robatz, lol


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

burns78 said:


>


What strap is this, Burns? Looks good


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

NewDorpNY said:


> What strap is this, Burns? Looks good


handmade in Poland from the saddle modeled on orient somes


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi ...
I have two watches:
Seiko Sumo SBDC027
and
Seiko MM300 SBDX001
Now you surprise,
I wonder if I don't sell MM300?
Sumo LE is a very nice watch, almost the same as MM300
(Sumo movement is weaker), but watch for half the price of MM300 and gives me as much joy.
What do you think?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

burns78 said:


> NewDorpNY said:
> 
> 
> > What strap is this, Burns? Looks good
> ...


Most interesting. I thought I was looking at a Somes strap. Turns out a nice replica.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Can I get that small font bezel for my SBDC001?


Sent from my mobile device


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

dosnglenn said:


> Can I get that small font bezel for my SBDC001?
> 
> Sent from my mobile device












http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?view=recent&page=1
this is the product of Hongkong. I don't consider alternatives (aftermarket), not coming from Seiko.
original from sbdc027 will be difficult to buy


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love this leather strap combo


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

return to bracelets


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Strap back:


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## jbreuckm (Jan 28, 2015)

Transitioning into the holiday weekend with the SBDC027 at work today.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, this dial looks so much better to me than my Shogun Dial.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

1 year in


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

burns78 said:


>


Ooooo, the "No Gap Sumo Strap"!!

- Thomas


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

I am thinking to buy a SBDC027 but I am not sure about bezel material...
Is it scratching easily?
some people say that it is scratch proof.
on the other hand some says it is scratching easily


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

burns78 said:


>


Nice, may I know where to get this strap? Is it from crafter? Is there any leather with no gap like this? Many thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

alexcswong said:


> Nice, may I know where to get this strap? Is it from crafter? Is there any leather with no gap like this? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


http://www.crafterblue.com/


----------



## SeikoSicko (Jul 29, 2016)

burns78 said:


> return to bracelets


The text on the bezel insert looks much, much better.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My imposter.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

I think I just bought the last dealer available BNIB one of these left on planet Earth!

Now the wait begins for it to arrive. Wish I had known about this watch sooner because I'd of saved a huge sum, but just wanted a new one and glad I actually found it after some relentless searching.

This watch is a timeless classic and very unique amongst Seikos. I suspect the price is still on the up and having done my homework on these, I can easily see these fetching $2k in another year or so.


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

#1825 Checking In......


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

#0177 still gets plenty of time in the rotation. Great watch










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

bracelet back


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Size comparison with a GMT Master...


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

ckamp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know what strap are you using?


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

micdy said:


> May I know what strap are you using?


It's a dark brown hirsch leo with curved ends. I drilled out the plastic inserts to accommodate the fat spring bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Thought I'd share some pics of #1825 fitted with a new StrapCode Super Oyster.

This bracelet also has the new Divers extension clasp fitted.

I have to say I personally felt underwhelmed by the bracelet Seiko fitted to this watch, but this new Super Oyster from StrapCode makes the watch look and feel another step up again in quality.

The solid end links on this bracelet also flow better with the lines of the case and provide a nice snug fit. Attachment was easy and the fit with the case between the case lugs is perfect.

The divers extension clasp also allows for instant expansion or contraction adjustments on the wrist much like the glidelock clasp on a submariner, but with this, there's no need to remove the watch to make the adjustment. It's a very good system and seems to work well. I also think the Geneva swirls polished into the hinge clasp itself adds a nice touch and shows attention to detail.

I'm liking this bracelet a lot....


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

#0177 checking in










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is mine as part of my rotation


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

double post


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to think the applied lume was a negative thing.. Now I like how it makes the dial look so much more unique.

Still very happy with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Amazing watch










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm glad this re-edition was before the Stubby Arrow hour hand phase Seiko is currently going through..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are MM300 hands?


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

#0177 still ticking









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I miss my sbdc027! Shouldn’t have sold it :-/


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

walrusmonger said:


> I miss my sbdc027! Shouldn't have sold it :-/


There's currently one for sale in the Toronto kijiji classifieds with a FIRM asking of $1950 CAD.

Every time this thread gets bumped up with pics I hate myself more and more for not picking one up at launch when they were going for around $500-$600 USD o|


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Loving this watch










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Slant said:


> There's currently one for sale in the Toronto kijiji classifieds with a FIRM asking of $1950 CAD.
> 
> Every time this thread gets bumped up with pics I hate myself more and more for not picking one up at launch when they were going for around $500-$600 USD o|


$ 1500. Wow.

It's a fantastic watch, and I love mine, but frankly that's just insane. For that price you can get both a SBDC051 which is pretty much equivalent, and a SBDC055 PADI.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Gorgeous watches. Really wish I picked one up when they were priced more reasonably.


----------



## B.H.K. (Feb 15, 2018)

Does anybody know the original retail price of the sbdc027? I'm looking into possibly acquiring one at the lowest possible price, and I've seen that past prices have been steady around the 1200 mark, though last week I did see one go for 750, have any of you seen prices different to what I have listed out?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

B.H.K. said:


> Does anybody know the original retail price of the sbdc027? I'm looking into possibly acquiring one at the lowest possible price, and I've seen that past prices have been steady around the 1200 mark, though last week I did see one go for 750, have any of you seen prices different to what I have listed out?


Attached is the link Yodobashi Japan selling them in Yen. You can peruse through the past models, you will feel s#!t should have purchase more those days. What I can deduce from this, the price of Seiko now has gone up a lot.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.yodobashi.com/&prev=search


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just received mine from a WUS seller. Thank you Alex !
I love it. Makes me forget it's a sumo (I really don't like other sumo bezel inserts).


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

No 0177 still ticking









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

He is looking good.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

And how he is shining luma?


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

No.859 lookin' for a new home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

0177 still looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

That lume application looks like it was done by someone using a fork, those chunks. :roll:


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

NewDorpNY said:


> 0177 still looking good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SeikoFam said:


> That lume application looks like it was done by someone using a fork, those chunks. :roll:


Wow. I gotta say, on mine the lume application looks pretty good. Certainly not like this.
What could be the cause ?

EDIT: @NewDorpNY
Haha, just recognized your name 
Always like your pics (especially of this one) on Insta


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

SeikoFam said:


> That lume application looks like it was done by someone using a fork, those chunks. :roll:


A bit exaggerated due to me being liberal with Instagram. Not the smoothest lume application, but it's not noticeable in normal conditions. Alas, these are the quirks of Seiko


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

[sorry duplicate post]


----------

